# Conferenza Fassone post CDA 25 maggio 2018



## admin (25 Maggio 2018)

Marco Fassone in conferenza stampa post CDA:"Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto. I nuovi acquisti? Arriveranno lo stesso, indipendentemente dalla partecipazione o meno all'Europa League. Se l'Uefa dovesse escluderci avremmo un budget leggermente inferiore a disposizione. Ma non sono preoccupato. Aumento di capitale? Circa 40 milioni totali. Sappiamo quali sono i ruoli da coprire. Io ho cercato di essere trasparente e chiaro con i tifosi. La proprietà? E' dispiaciuta, ci aspettavamo il settlement. Le decisioni dellla Uefa sono legate allo scenario futuro della società. Alla potenziale insicurezza. *Rifinanziamento? *La parte più difficile da rifinanziare è quella della holding. Non ci sarà un'accelerata a brevissimo. Il rifinanziamento del debito con Elliott invece è più semplice. Quando ci sarà una schiarita sulla holding sarà abbastanza rapido. *Giocatori e allenatori preoccupati?* No, li ho rassicurati sulla gestione. Il gruppo ha una maturità eccellente. *La decisione della Uefa potrebbe essere appellata. Quindi ci sarà un giudizio a metà giugno, l'altro dopo. Sul mercato non arriveranno altri 10-11 giocatori ma 2-3. Poi vedremo se potremo pagarli 20 milioni di euro in più o in meno*".


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone in conferenza stampa post CDA:"Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto. I nuovi acquisti? Arriveranno lo stesso, indipendentemente dalla partecipazione o meno all'Europa League".
> 
> In aggiornamento



.


----------



## Kaketto (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone in conferenza stampa post CDA:"Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto. I nuovi acquisti? Arriveranno lo stesso, indipendentemente dalla partecipazione o meno all'Europa League".



"Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che pensavamo non fossero utili" secondo voi?


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone in conferenza stampa post CDA:"Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto. I nuovi acquisti? Arriveranno lo stesso, indipendentemente dalla partecipazione o meno all'Europa League. Se l'Uefa dovesse escluderci avremmo un budget leggermente inferiore a disposizione. Ma non sono preoccupato. Sappiamo quali sono i ruoli da coprire".
> 
> In aggiornamento



"Non sono preoccupato" (cit.).


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone in conferenza stampa post CDA:"Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto. I nuovi acquisti? Arriveranno lo stesso, indipendentemente dalla partecipazione o meno all'Europa League. Se l'Uefa dovesse escluderci avremmo un budget leggermente inferiore a disposizione. Ma non sono preoccupato. Sappiamo quali sono i ruoli da coprire".
> 
> In aggiornamento



Mi fido di Fassone!
Forza milan, fiducia alla società!


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone in conferenza stampa post CDA:"Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto. I nuovi acquisti? Arriveranno lo stesso, indipendentemente dalla partecipazione o meno all'Europa League. Se l'Uefa dovesse escluderci avremmo un budget leggermente inferiore a disposizione. Ma non sono preoccupato. Sappiamo quali sono i ruoli da coprire".
> 
> In aggiornamento



Praticamente non ha risposto a nulla.Boh, avanti cosi e vediamo cosa succede.


----------



## sballotello (25 Maggio 2018)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> "Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che pensavamo non fossero utili" secondo voi?



piu che altro si poteva sprecare e dire qualcosa di concreto.


----------



## varvez (25 Maggio 2018)

Ecco il topolino


----------



## ScArsenal83 (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone in conferenza stampa post CDA:"Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto. I nuovi acquisti? Arriveranno lo stesso, indipendentemente dalla partecipazione o meno all'Europa League. Se l'Uefa dovesse escluderci avremmo un budget leggermente inferiore a disposizione. Ma non sono preoccupato. Sappiamo quali sono i ruoli da coprire".
> 
> In aggiornamento



Ma dov'è visibile? su sky non vedo niente


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Praticamente non ha risposto a nulla.Boh, avanti cosi e vediamo cosa succede.



Come sempre, del resto


----------



## Willy Wonka (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone in conferenza stampa post CDA:"Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto. I nuovi acquisti? Arriveranno lo stesso, indipendentemente dalla partecipazione o meno all'Europa League. Se l'Uefa dovesse escluderci avremmo un budget leggermente inferiore a disposizione. Ma non sono preoccupato. Sappiamo quali sono i ruoli da coprire".
> 
> In aggiornamento



Parla già da escluso dalle coppe. Mettiamoci l'anima in pace dai.


----------



## Cataldinho (25 Maggio 2018)




----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Parla già da escluso dalle coppe. Mettiamoci l'anima in pace dai.



Se cosi fosse andrei in bestia.


----------



## varvez (25 Maggio 2018)

"Sappiamo quali sono i ruoli da coprire":
- Presidente
- AD
- DS
- Allenatore

anche noi lo sappiamo


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone in conferenza stampa post CDA:"Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto. I nuovi acquisti? Arriveranno lo stesso, indipendentemente dalla partecipazione o meno all'Europa League. Se l'Uefa dovesse escluderci avremmo un budget leggermente inferiore a disposizione. Ma non sono preoccupato. Sappiamo quali sono i ruoli da coprire. Io ho cercato di essere trasparente e chiaro con i tifosi".



.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (25 Maggio 2018)

Ha detto anche che non vede una accellerata per il rifinanziamaneto. Siamo messi male....


----------



## Willy Wonka (25 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se cosi fosse andrei in bestia.



Ma non vedi con quale leggerezza tratta il tema? Se l'uefa dovesse escluderci non sarei preoccupato....... ma di che diavolo parla?


----------



## Goro (25 Maggio 2018)

Secondo me "non sono preoccupato" e "tranquilli" che ripete sempre è ciò che ha scritto anche sul dossier alla UEFA


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone in conferenza stampa post CDA:"Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto. I nuovi acquisti? Arriveranno lo stesso, indipendentemente dalla partecipazione o meno all'Europa League. Se l'Uefa dovesse escluderci avremmo un budget leggermente inferiore a disposizione. Ma non sono preoccupato. Sappiamo quali sono i ruoli da coprire. Io ho cercato di essere trasparente e chiaro con i tifosi".



Spero stia scherzando. "Se la UEFA dovesse escluderci...ma non sono preoccupato". Ma questo pensa di essere alla Fiorentina o cosa? Lo sa che è al Milan e che un esclusione sarebbe un danno di immagine incalcolabile? 

Bho io non so che altrio dire sinceramente.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone in conferenza stampa post CDA:"Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto. I nuovi acquisti? Arriveranno lo stesso, indipendentemente dalla partecipazione o meno all'Europa League. Se l'Uefa dovesse escluderci avremmo un budget leggermente inferiore a disposizione. Ma non sono preoccupato. Sappiamo quali sono i ruoli da coprire. Io ho cercato di essere trasparente e chiaro con i tifosi".



"Non sono preoccupato."

Ok finita.


----------



## Milanista (25 Maggio 2018)

Sarebbe una vergogna indelebile nella storia di una delle più grande società sportive del mondo. Il fatto che non sia preoccupato dimostra, una volta di più, quanto sia inadeguato a ricoprire il ruolo che, per meriti a me ignoti, ricopre.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma non vedi con quale leggerezza tratta il tema? Se l'uefa dovesse escluderci non sarei preoccupato....... ma di che diavolo parla?



L' Uefa non ci deve escludere e lo sa anche lui. E il fatto che risponda cosi con leggerezze mi manda in bestia. Sto perdendo la pazienza pure io .


----------



## kipstar (25 Maggio 2018)

ho cercato di essere chiaro e trasparente con i tifosi....cioè ?


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Maggio 2018)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Sarebbe una vergogna indelebile nella storia di una delle più grande società sportive del mondo. Il fatto che non sia preoccupato dimostra, una volta di più, quanto sia inadeguato a ricoprire il ruolo che, per meriti a me ignoti, ricopre.



.


----------



## Goro (25 Maggio 2018)

Anche se stessimo fallendo direbbe... "sì, ma non sono preoccupato"


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone in conferenza stampa post CDA:"Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto. I nuovi acquisti? Arriveranno lo stesso, indipendentemente dalla partecipazione o meno all'Europa League. Se l'Uefa dovesse escluderci avremmo un budget leggermente inferiore a disposizione. Ma non sono preoccupato. Sappiamo quali sono i ruoli da coprire. Io ho cercato di essere trasparente e chiaro con i tifosi. La proprietà? E' dispiaciuta, ci aspettavamo il settlement. *Rifinanziamento? *La parte più difficile da rifinanziare è quella della holding. Non ci sarà un'accelerata a brevissimo. Il rifinanziamento del debito con Elliott invece è più semplice. Quando ci sarà una schiarita sulla holding sarà abbastanza rapido".



Parole inquietanti.

Occhio che sta scherzando col fuoco.


----------



## Cantastorie (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone in conferenza stampa post CDA:"Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto. I nuovi acquisti? Arriveranno lo stesso, indipendentemente dalla partecipazione o meno all'Europa League. Se l'Uefa dovesse escluderci avremmo un budget leggermente inferiore a disposizione. Ma non sono preoccupato. Sappiamo quali sono i ruoli da coprire. Io ho cercato di essere trasparente e chiaro con i tifosi".


Lo odio. Penso fosse quasi impossibile fare una comunicazione peggiore. Cioè, e con l'esclusione delle coppe per che cavolo competiamo a fare? per qualificarsi a coppe che non potremmo giocare!? Ma davvero lui pensa che per qualcuno il problema sia che senza coppe non avremmo preso nuovi giocatori? Lo sa che l'immagine del Milan è strettamente legata all'Europa?


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone in conferenza stampa post CDA:"Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto. I nuovi acquisti? Arriveranno lo stesso, indipendentemente dalla partecipazione o meno all'Europa League. Se l'Uefa dovesse escluderci avremmo un budget leggermente inferiore a disposizione. Ma non sono preoccupato. Aumento di capitale? Circa 40 milioni totali. Sappiamo quali sono i ruoli da coprire. Io ho cercato di essere trasparente e chiaro con i tifosi. La proprietà? E' dispiaciuta, ci aspettavamo il settlement. Le decisioni dellla Uefa sono legate allo scenario futuro della società. Alla potenziale insicurezza. *Rifinanziamento? *La parte più difficile da rifinanziare è quella della holding. Non ci sarà un'accelerata a brevissimo. Il rifinanziamento del debito con Elliott invece è più semplice. Quando ci sarà una schiarita sulla holding sarà abbastanza rapido".




Quotate


----------



## Goro (25 Maggio 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> ho cercato di essere chiaro e trasparente con i tifosi....cioè ?



cioè lui è chiaro con noi... basta non chiedere dei soldi semplice. Su questo omertosi, sul resto amiconi.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Maggio 2018)

Immagino già la scena:
Fassone come capotreno, accanto Mirabelli, e dietro i tifosi del Milan.
I tifosi: "Fassoneeeeee, stiamo andando incontro ad un burrone, cambia rotaia, fai qualcosa!!!"
Il nostro AD: " Tranquilli ragazzi, sono ottimista, sono convinto che a breve si sistemerà tutto"
Tifosi: " il burroneeeee!!!"
Fassone: " Dovrò considerare aspetti che prima non avevo pensato fossero necessari, ma nel peggiore dei casi, cadendo nel burrone, non sono preoccupato per le nostre sorti, tranquilli ragazzi".


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Maggio 2018)

Ha detto in pratica che ci escluderanno dalla EL e non faremo nulla per impedirlo


----------



## luis4 (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone in conferenza stampa post CDA:"Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto. I nuovi acquisti? Arriveranno lo stesso, indipendentemente dalla partecipazione o meno all'Europa League. Se l'Uefa dovesse escluderci avremmo un budget leggermente inferiore a disposizione. Ma non sono preoccupato. Sappiamo quali sono i ruoli da coprire. Io ho cercato di essere trasparente e chiaro con i tifosi. La proprietà? E' dispiaciuta, ci aspettavamo il settlement. *Rifinanziamento? *La parte più difficile da rifinanziare è quella della holding. Non ci sarà un'accelerata a brevissimo. Il rifinanziamento del debito con Elliott invece è più semplice. Quando ci sarà una schiarita sulla holding sarà abbastanza rapido".



stando cosi le cose c'è il rischio altissimo di essere esclusi dalle coppe e chiudere bottega e saranno lacrime e sangue fino ad ottobre e poi fino a nuovo proprietario. elliot dovrebbe intervenire seduta stante non c'è qualche clausola in questo caso?


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone in conferenza stampa post CDA:"Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto. I nuovi acquisti? Arriveranno lo stesso, indipendentemente dalla partecipazione o meno all'Europa League. Se l'Uefa dovesse escluderci avremmo un budget leggermente inferiore a disposizione. Ma non sono preoccupato. Aumento di capitale? Circa 40 milioni totali. Sappiamo quali sono i ruoli da coprire. Io ho cercato di essere trasparente e chiaro con i tifosi. La proprietà? E' dispiaciuta, ci aspettavamo il settlement. Le decisioni dellla Uefa sono legate allo scenario futuro della società. Alla potenziale insicurezza. *Rifinanziamento? *La parte più difficile da rifinanziare è quella della holding. Non ci sarà un'accelerata a brevissimo. Il rifinanziamento del debito con Elliott invece è più semplice. Quando ci sarà una schiarita sulla holding sarà abbastanza rapido".



.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone in conferenza stampa post CDA:"Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto. I nuovi acquisti? Arriveranno lo stesso, indipendentemente dalla partecipazione o meno all'Europa League. Se l'Uefa dovesse escluderci avremmo un budget leggermente inferiore a disposizione. Ma non sono preoccupato. Aumento di capitale? Circa 40 milioni totali. Sappiamo quali sono i ruoli da coprire. Io ho cercato di essere trasparente e chiaro con i tifosi. La proprietà? E' dispiaciuta, ci aspettavamo il settlement. Le decisioni dellla Uefa sono legate allo scenario futuro della società. Alla potenziale insicurezza. *Rifinanziamento? *La parte più difficile da rifinanziare è quella della holding. Non ci sarà un'accelerata a brevissimo. Il rifinanziamento del debito con Elliott invece è più semplice. Quando ci sarà una schiarita sulla holding sarà abbastanza rapido".



inquietante.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ha detto in pratica che ci escluderanno dalla EL e non faremo nulla per impedirlo



Pensavo che almeno ora qualcuno uscisse allo scoperto.
Niente invece.
Ci hanno sgamato.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2018)

Il bello è che c'è chi se la prende con la Uefa...

E fanno pure gli hashtag....


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il bello è che c'è chi se la prende con la Uefa...
> 
> E fanno pure gli hashtag....



Rotfl..


----------



## LadyRoss (25 Maggio 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Lo odio. Penso fosse quasi impossibile fare una comunicazione peggiore. Cioè, e con l'esclusione delle coppe per che cavolo competiamo a fare per qualificarsi a coppe che non possiamo giocare!? Ma davvero lui pensa che per qualcuno il problema è che senza coppe non avremmo preso nuovi giocatori? Lo sa che l'immagine del Milan è strettamente legata all'Europa?



Per me ormai è andato via di testa....
Non posso credere che di fronte alla situazione, all'agitazione di tutta la tifoseria pensi di cavarsela con delle dichiarazioni che non chiariscono niente.....anzi....
Mi chiedo: "ma in che mani siamo finiti?"....mah


----------



## Roccoro (25 Maggio 2018)

Non ho capito la frase finale, quando dice "quando ci sarà una schiarita sulla holding", cioè il rifinanziamento del debito con la holding verrà fatto quando tutti i dubbi, riguardo essa, verranno risolti? oppure è una supercazzola?


----------



## diavolo (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone in conferenza stampa post CDA:"Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto. I nuovi acquisti? Arriveranno lo stesso, indipendentemente dalla partecipazione o meno all'Europa League. Se l'Uefa dovesse escluderci avremmo un budget leggermente inferiore a disposizione. Ma non sono preoccupato. Aumento di capitale? Circa 40 milioni totali. Sappiamo quali sono i ruoli da coprire. Io ho cercato di essere trasparente e chiaro con i tifosi. La proprietà? E' dispiaciuta, ci aspettavamo il settlement. Le decisioni dellla Uefa sono legate allo scenario futuro della società. Alla potenziale insicurezza. *Rifinanziamento? *La parte più difficile da rifinanziare è quella della holding. Non ci sarà un'accelerata a brevissimo. Il rifinanziamento del debito con Elliott invece è più semplice. Quando ci sarà una schiarita sulla holding sarà abbastanza rapido".



Insomma,possiamo chiudere tutto per poi rivederci ad ottobre nelle mani di Elliott sperando che nel frattempo Li non raggiunga accordi per il rifinanziamento del debito.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone in conferenza stampa post CDA:"Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto. I nuovi acquisti? Arriveranno lo stesso, indipendentemente dalla partecipazione o meno all'Europa League. Se l'Uefa dovesse escluderci avremmo un budget leggermente inferiore a disposizione. Ma non sono preoccupato. Aumento di capitale? Circa 40 milioni totali. Sappiamo quali sono i ruoli da coprire. Io ho cercato di essere trasparente e chiaro con i tifosi. La proprietà? E' dispiaciuta, ci aspettavamo il settlement. Le decisioni dellla Uefa sono legate allo scenario futuro della società. Alla potenziale insicurezza. *Rifinanziamento? *La parte più difficile da rifinanziare è quella della holding. Non ci sarà un'accelerata a brevissimo. Il rifinanziamento del debito con Elliott invece è più semplice. Quando ci sarà una schiarita sulla holding sarà abbastanza rapido".



Se ciao core dai altre stagione buttata.. qua rischiamo l'umiliazione del secolo forse peggio di quella di Galliani e le luci di Marsiglia..


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone in conferenza stampa post CDA:"Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto. I nuovi acquisti? Arriveranno lo stesso, indipendentemente dalla partecipazione o meno all'Europa League. Se l'Uefa dovesse escluderci avremmo un budget leggermente inferiore a disposizione. Ma non sono preoccupato. Aumento di capitale? Circa 40 milioni totali. Sappiamo quali sono i ruoli da coprire. Io ho cercato di essere trasparente e chiaro con i tifosi. La proprietà? E' dispiaciuta, ci aspettavamo il settlement. Le decisioni dellla Uefa sono legate allo scenario futuro della società. Alla potenziale insicurezza. *Rifinanziamento? *La parte più difficile da rifinanziare è quella della holding. Non ci sarà un'accelerata a brevissimo. Il rifinanziamento del debito con Elliott invece è più semplice. Quando ci sarà una schiarita sulla holding sarà abbastanza rapido".



Bah l'impressione è che anche lui non sappia che pesci prendere.

Evidentemente la cosa dipende soprattutto dal cinese e dalla holding, che è il nodo cruciale per il quale la UEFA non ha accordato il settlement. E su questa cosa Fassone ha poca influenza, questo deduco dalle sue parole.

Motivo per cui l'esclusione dalla Europa League diventa una possibilità concreta, a questo punto.

"Ma non sono preoccupato" penso si riferisca alla campagna acquisti comunque, non alla sentenza della UEFA.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Immagino già la scena:
> Fassone come capotreno, accanto Mirabelli, e dietro i tifosi del Milan.
> I tifosi: "Fassoneeeeee, stiamo andando incontro ad un burrone, cambia rotaia, fai qualcosa!!!"
> Il nostro AD: " Tranquilli ragazzi, sono ottimista, sono convinto che a breve si sistemerà tutto"
> ...



Poi arrivano gli influencers filo-societari e dicono:

"MA QUINDI MAX E FAX COSA DOVEVANO FARE? CAMBIARE LA LEGGE DI GRAVITA? E QUINDI GALLIANI AVREBBE FATTO COME SUPERMAN E FERMATO IL TRENO?

RIDICOLE LE VEDOVE, METTETEVI L'ANIMO IN PACE, TUTTI DOBBIAMO MORIRE. ADESSO È COLPA DI FASSONE SE NON SIAMO IMMORTALI. BAH, FATEVI VEDERE DA UNO SPECIALISTA MALEDETTI ISTERICI"


----------



## ibracadabra9 (25 Maggio 2018)

L'importante è che i giocatori arrivino


----------



## Goro (25 Maggio 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Insomma,possiamo chiudere tutto per poi rivederci ad ottobre nelle mani di Elliott sperando che nel frattempo Li non raggiunga accordi per il rifinanziamento del debito.



La beffa a settembre con Lì che rifinanzia quotata 1.01


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone in conferenza stampa post CDA:"Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto. I nuovi acquisti? Arriveranno lo stesso, indipendentemente dalla partecipazione o meno all'Europa League. Se l'Uefa dovesse escluderci avremmo un budget leggermente inferiore a disposizione. Ma non sono preoccupato. Aumento di capitale? Circa 40 milioni totali. Sappiamo quali sono i ruoli da coprire. Io ho cercato di essere trasparente e chiaro con i tifosi. La proprietà? E' dispiaciuta, ci aspettavamo il settlement. Le decisioni dellla Uefa sono legate allo scenario futuro della società. Alla potenziale insicurezza. *Rifinanziamento? *La parte più difficile da rifinanziare è quella della holding. Non ci sarà un'accelerata a brevissimo. Il rifinanziamento del debito con Elliott invece è più semplice. Quando ci sarà una schiarita sulla holding sarà abbastanza rapido".











Eccolo Fassone durante il CDA.


----------



## Cantastorie (25 Maggio 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> L'importante è che i giocatori arrivino



Per fare dei bei tornei di briscola?


----------



## sette (25 Maggio 2018)

Questa faccenda fa apparire Galliani e i lampioni di Marsiglia come una bischerata.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone in conferenza stampa post CDA:"Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto. I nuovi acquisti? Arriveranno lo stesso, indipendentemente dalla partecipazione o meno all'Europa League. Se l'Uefa dovesse escluderci avremmo un budget leggermente inferiore a disposizione. Ma non sono preoccupato. Aumento di capitale? Circa 40 milioni totali. Sappiamo quali sono i ruoli da coprire. Io ho cercato di essere trasparente e chiaro con i tifosi. La proprietà? E' dispiaciuta, ci aspettavamo il settlement. Le decisioni dellla Uefa sono legate allo scenario futuro della società. Alla potenziale insicurezza. *Rifinanziamento? *La parte più difficile da rifinanziare è quella della holding. Non ci sarà un'accelerata a brevissimo. Il rifinanziamento del debito con Elliott invece è più semplice. Quando ci sarà una schiarita sulla holding sarà abbastanza rapido".


Argomenti che non fossero utili? Io credo che degli argomenti alla UEFA non interessi una beata mazza. Alla UEFA come detto tante volte interessa la continuità aziendale. Da quando si è chiuso il closing va avanti la faccenda sul rifinanziamento è ancora nessuno ha offerto a Li il rifinanziamento ai tassi che chiede lui. Non se ne esce.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2018)

'Io ho cercato di essere trasparente e chiaro con i tifosi.'
Solo a me pare stia prendendo le distanze dalla proprietà???


----------



## Garrincha (25 Maggio 2018)

Per forza che il budget per il mercato sarà inferiore, chi ci viene in un Milan escluso dalle coppe? Se sarà per più anni dovrà pensare a cercare di trattenere qualcuno


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ha detto in pratica che ci escluderanno dalla EL e non faremo nulla per impedirlo



Per Fassone è una situazione lose-lose

Qualunque cosa avesse detto sarebbe stato attaccato. Tanto ormai la situazione è chiara, sarà un periodo di transizione a questo punto.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone in conferenza stampa post CDA:"Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto. I nuovi acquisti? Arriveranno lo stesso, indipendentemente dalla partecipazione o meno all'Europa League. Se l'Uefa dovesse escluderci avremmo un budget leggermente inferiore a disposizione. Ma non sono preoccupato. Aumento di capitale? Circa 40 milioni totali. Sappiamo quali sono i ruoli da coprire. Io ho cercato di essere trasparente e chiaro con i tifosi. La proprietà? E' dispiaciuta, ci aspettavamo il settlement. Le decisioni dellla Uefa sono legate allo scenario futuro della società. Alla potenziale insicurezza. *Rifinanziamento? *La parte più difficile da rifinanziare è quella della holding. Non ci sarà un'accelerata a brevissimo. Il rifinanziamento del debito con Elliott invece è più semplice. Quando ci sarà una schiarita sulla holding sarà abbastanza rapido".



l'ultima fresca fresca


Fassone:" non faremo come l'anno scorso inserendo 10/11 giocatori, ma 2/3. Poi che possiamo pagarli 20 mln in meno o in più, vediamo."


----------



## Simonic (25 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bah l'impressione è che anche lui non sappia che pesci prendere.
> 
> Evidentemente la cosa dipende soprattutto dal cinese e dalla holding, che è il nodo cruciale per il quale la UEFA non ha accordato il settlement. E su questa cosa Fassone ha poca influenza, questo deduco dalle sue parole.
> 
> ...



Quoto, ma in parte. 
Non credo all'esclusione dalle Coppe.

Condivido invece dell'intervento di Fassone il clima pacato in un momento di isterismo generale.
Alimentarlo non può che essere controproducente sotto tutti i punti di vista.
Pertanto calma e sosteniamo


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> 'Io ho cercato di essere trasparente e chiaro con i tifosi.'
> Solo a me pare stia prendendo le distanze dalla proprietà???



No no, è evidente anche per me.

I casini sono della holding, come dice, sulla quale lui non ha potere.

Holding che resta un punto oscuro fin dal principio.


----------



## Teddy (25 Maggio 2018)

Decanta una trasparenza che solo lui vede. Non lo sopporto più.


----------



## mrsmit (25 Maggio 2018)

La uefa vuole sapere chi c'è dietro Li ( sempre se c'è qualcuno) e fino a quando non ci sarà una schiarita sulla holding non ci accetteranno mai.


----------



## Zani (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone in conferenza stampa post CDA:"Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto. I nuovi acquisti? Arriveranno lo stesso, indipendentemente dalla partecipazione o meno all'Europa League. Se l'Uefa dovesse escluderci avremmo un budget leggermente inferiore a disposizione. Ma non sono preoccupato. Aumento di capitale? Circa 40 milioni totali. Sappiamo quali sono i ruoli da coprire. Io ho cercato di essere trasparente e chiaro con i tifosi. La proprietà? E' dispiaciuta, ci aspettavamo il settlement. Le decisioni dellla Uefa sono legate allo scenario futuro della società. Alla potenziale insicurezza. *Rifinanziamento? *La parte più difficile da rifinanziare è quella della holding. Non ci sarà un'accelerata a brevissimo. Il rifinanziamento del debito con Elliott invece è più semplice. Quando ci sarà una schiarita sulla holding sarà abbastanza rapido".



Sembra non si renda conto di quanto grave è essere esclusi dalle coppe e anzi parla come se sapesse già che non parteciperemo (anche se la cosa no sembra interessargli molto), sono molto preoccupato.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> No no, è evidente anche per me.
> 
> I casini sono della holding, come dice, sulla quale lui non ha potere.
> 
> Holding che resta un punto oscuro fin dal principio.



Li ora è un uomo solo, messo spalle al muro.
Anzi, spalle alla credenza.


----------



## varvez (25 Maggio 2018)

Fassone prende le distanze da Li, lui lavora per Elliot


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2018)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> La uefa vuole sapere chi c'è dietro Li ( sempre se c'è qualcuno) e fino a quando non ci sarà una schiarita sulla holding non ci accetteranno mai.



Esattamente.
Siamo alla resa dei conti.
Ora o si aprono le scatole cinesi e si diradano le ombre ( sempre cinesi ) o è finita.


----------



## Devil man (25 Maggio 2018)

Quando fassone dice che non c'è da preoccuparsi, allora è il momento veramente di preoccuparsi...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Maggio 2018)

Fassone dice di non essere preoccupato. Evidentemente ha capito che il complottismo paga.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone in conferenza stampa post CDA:"Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto. I nuovi acquisti? Arriveranno lo stesso, indipendentemente dalla partecipazione o meno all'Europa League. Se l'Uefa dovesse escluderci avremmo un budget leggermente inferiore a disposizione. Ma non sono preoccupato. Aumento di capitale? Circa 40 milioni totali. Sappiamo quali sono i ruoli da coprire. Io ho cercato di essere trasparente e chiaro con i tifosi. La proprietà? E' dispiaciuta, ci aspettavamo il settlement. Le decisioni dellla Uefa sono legate allo scenario futuro della società. Alla potenziale insicurezza. *Rifinanziamento? *La parte più difficile da rifinanziare è quella della holding. Non ci sarà un'accelerata a brevissimo. Il rifinanziamento del debito con Elliott invece è più semplice. Quando ci sarà una schiarita sulla holding sarà abbastanza rapido. *Giocatori e allenatori preoccupati?* No, li ho rassicurati sulla gestione. Il gruppo ha una maturità eccellente. *La decisione della Uefa potrebbe essere appellata. Quindi ci sarà un giudizio a metà giugno, l'altro dopo. Sul mercato non arriveranno altri 10-11 giocatori ma 2-3. Poi vedremo se potremo pagarli 20 milioni di euro in più o in meno*".



Bah


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Quando fassone dice che non c'è da preoccuparsi, allora è il momento veramente di preoccuparsi...



.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Maggio 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Quando fassone dice che non c'è da preoccuparsi, allora è il momento veramente di preoccuparsi...



amen


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Maggio 2018)

Simonic ha scritto:


> Quoto, ma in parte.
> Non credo all'esclusione dalle Coppe.
> 
> Condivido invece dell'intervento di Fassone il clima pacato in un momento di isterismo generale.
> ...



Atteggiamento normale. 

Sarebbe come se Marotta dovesse parlare di un problema che riguarda la IFIL (la holding di Fiat Group).

Fassone parla per ciò che gli compete, è l'AD del Milan non il proprietario.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (25 Maggio 2018)

Ma manco Fassone saprà chi stà dietro eventualmente a Li,suvvia.
Ha delle colpe ovvio, ma pretendete che si comporti come se fosse lui il proprietario del Milan.
se il problema è il rifinanziamento è il cinese che deve risolverlo, mica fassone.
lui si adegua a quello che gli dicono in alto che gli piaccia oppure no.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone in conferenza stampa post CDA:"Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto. I nuovi acquisti? Arriveranno lo stesso, indipendentemente dalla partecipazione o meno all'Europa League. Se l'Uefa dovesse escluderci avremmo un budget leggermente inferiore a disposizione. Ma non sono preoccupato. Aumento di capitale? Circa 40 milioni totali. Sappiamo quali sono i ruoli da coprire. Io ho cercato di essere trasparente e chiaro con i tifosi. La proprietà? E' dispiaciuta, ci aspettavamo il settlement. Le decisioni dellla Uefa sono legate allo scenario futuro della società. Alla potenziale insicurezza. *Rifinanziamento? *La parte più difficile da rifinanziare è quella della holding. Non ci sarà un'accelerata a brevissimo. Il rifinanziamento del debito con Elliott invece è più semplice. Quando ci sarà una schiarita sulla holding sarà abbastanza rapido. *Giocatori e allenatori preoccupati?* No, li ho rassicurati sulla gestione. Il gruppo ha una maturità eccellente. *La decisione della Uefa potrebbe essere appellata. Quindi ci sarà un giudizio a metà giugno, l'altro dopo. Sul mercato non arriveranno altri 10-11 giocatori ma 2-3. Poi vedremo se potremo pagarli 20 milioni di euro in più o in meno*".



*Quotate le news*


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2018)

Simonic ha scritto:


> Quoto, ma in parte.
> Non credo all'esclusione dalle Coppe.
> 
> Condivido invece dell'intervento di Fassone il clima pacato in un momento di isterismo generale.
> ...



Il fatto è che Fassone è sempre pacato e rassicurante. Il problema è poi arrivano sempre le mazzate.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone in conferenza stampa post CDA:"Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto. I nuovi acquisti? Arriveranno lo stesso, indipendentemente dalla partecipazione o meno all'Europa League. Se l'Uefa dovesse escluderci avremmo un budget leggermente inferiore a disposizione. Ma non sono preoccupato. Aumento di capitale? Circa 40 milioni totali. Sappiamo quali sono i ruoli da coprire. Io ho cercato di essere trasparente e chiaro con i tifosi. La proprietà? E' dispiaciuta, ci aspettavamo il settlement. Le decisioni dellla Uefa sono legate allo scenario futuro della società. Alla potenziale insicurezza. *Rifinanziamento? *La parte più difficile da rifinanziare è quella della holding. Non ci sarà un'accelerata a brevissimo. Il rifinanziamento del debito con Elliott invece è più semplice. Quando ci sarà una schiarita sulla holding sarà abbastanza rapido. *Giocatori e allenatori preoccupati?* No, li ho rassicurati sulla gestione. Il gruppo ha una maturità eccellente. *La decisione della Uefa potrebbe essere appellata. Quindi ci sarà un giudizio a metà giugno, l'altro dopo. Sul mercato non arriveranno altri 10-11 giocatori ma 2-3. Poi vedremo se potremo pagarli 20 milioni di euro in più o in meno*".


A giudicare dalle parole questo sa già che la UEFA ci estrometterà dalle coppe. Infatti parla già di opporsi al giudizio della UEFA. Proprietà di morti di fame e dirigenti incapaci, poco da dire purtroppo.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che Fassone è sempre pacato e rassicurante. Il problema è poi arrivano sempre le mazzate.



E' la nostra orchestra che suona.... mentre si cala a picco.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (25 Maggio 2018)

Teddy ha scritto:


> Decanta una trasparenza che solo lui vede. Non lo sopporto più.



Lui si riferisce all'area di sua competenza.
Poi stà alla holding fare chiarezza
se il cinese dice niente oppure ordina di non dire niente Fassone deve starsene zitto.

Ripeto: parlate come se Fassone fosse il proprietario del Milan e dabba dare spiegazioni su cose che non sono di sua competenza.


----------



## MissRossonera (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone in conferenza stampa post CDA:"Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto. I nuovi acquisti? Arriveranno lo stesso, indipendentemente dalla partecipazione o meno all'Europa League. Se l'Uefa dovesse escluderci avremmo un budget leggermente inferiore a disposizione. Ma non sono preoccupato. Aumento di capitale? Circa 40 milioni totali. Sappiamo quali sono i ruoli da coprire. Io ho cercato di essere trasparente e chiaro con i tifosi. La proprietà? E' dispiaciuta, ci aspettavamo il settlement. Le decisioni dellla Uefa sono legate allo scenario futuro della società. Alla potenziale insicurezza. *Rifinanziamento? *La parte più difficile da rifinanziare è quella della holding. Non ci sarà un'accelerata a brevissimo. Il rifinanziamento del debito con Elliott invece è più semplice. Quando ci sarà una schiarita sulla holding sarà abbastanza rapido. *Giocatori e allenatori preoccupati?* No, li ho rassicurati sulla gestione. Il gruppo ha una maturità eccellente. *La decisione della Uefa potrebbe essere appellata. Quindi ci sarà un giudizio a metà giugno, l'altro dopo. Sul mercato non arriveranno altri 10-11 giocatori ma 2-3. Poi vedremo se potremo pagarli 20 milioni di euro in più o in meno*".



Com'era prevedibile nel breve termine si va avanti così. Questa sua ostentata sicurezza sinceramente arrivati a questo punto mi fa non poca paura,temo non si stia rendendo davvero conto di che danno immane si profila per il Milan, soprattutto d'immagine. Appello o meno.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2018)

'Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto'.
Chissà cosa avrà voluto dire....


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone in conferenza stampa post CDA:"Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto. I nuovi acquisti? Arriveranno lo stesso, indipendentemente dalla partecipazione o meno all'Europa League. Se l'Uefa dovesse escluderci avremmo un budget leggermente inferiore a disposizione. Ma non sono preoccupato. Aumento di capitale? Circa 40 milioni totali. Sappiamo quali sono i ruoli da coprire. Io ho cercato di essere trasparente e chiaro con i tifosi. La proprietà? E' dispiaciuta, ci aspettavamo il settlement. Le decisioni dellla Uefa sono legate allo scenario futuro della società. Alla potenziale insicurezza. *Rifinanziamento? *La parte più difficile da rifinanziare è quella della holding. Non ci sarà un'accelerata a brevissimo. Il rifinanziamento del debito con Elliott invece è più semplice. Quando ci sarà una schiarita sulla holding sarà abbastanza rapido. *Giocatori e allenatori preoccupati?* No, li ho rassicurati sulla gestione. Il gruppo ha una maturità eccellente. *La decisione della Uefa potrebbe essere appellata. Quindi ci sarà un giudizio a metà giugno, l'altro dopo. Sul mercato non arriveranno altri 10-11 giocatori ma 2-3. Poi vedremo se potremo pagarli 20 milioni di euro in più o in meno*".



Paragone con Marotta tra 3 2 1...


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Maggio 2018)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> La uefa vuole sapere chi c'è dietro Li ( sempre se c'è qualcuno) e fino a quando non ci sarà una schiarita sulla holding non ci accetteranno mai.



Già, questo è il nocciolo della questione.

D'altronde la Rossoneri Sports Investments è una holdin offshore senza capitale, scatola cinese di una società di HK anch'essa offshore, entrambe fanno capo ad un soggetto cinese che nessuno conosce e che sembra non avere società o proprietà tali da garantire la copertura degli investimenti.

E queste belle scatoline cinesi sono sostenute da un debito di 180 milioni verso un fondo speculativo americano.

A me sembra più che normale l'atteggiamento diffidente e l'ostracismo della UEFA, atteggiamento che come ho detto anche in altri post secondo me garantisce in primis noi tifosi.

PS: se l'esclusione dalla Europa League riuscisse a chiarire chi c'è dentro il tombino di HK e a smascherare chi sta dietro a tutto questo teatrino, per me sarebbe un boccone amarissimo ma che sarei disposto a buttare giù.


----------



## sette (25 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se ciao core dai altre stagione buttata.. qua rischiamo l'umiliazione del secolo forse peggio di quella di Galliani e le luci di Marsiglia..





sette ha scritto:


> Questa faccenda fa apparire Galliani e i lampioni di Marsiglia come una bischerata.



non avevo letto il tuo commento

sembra che la pensiamo nello stesso identico modo


----------



## sette (25 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Paragone con Marotta tra 3 2 1...



è già arrivato, prova a refreshare la pagina


----------



## ibracadabra9 (25 Maggio 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Per fare dei bei tornei di briscola?


se ci escludono dall'EL mica si finisce a giocare i campionati regionali.
fossimo arrivati ottavi che succedeva?


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Già, questo è il nocciolo della questione.
> 
> D'altronde la Rossoneri Sports Investments è una holdin offshore senza capitale, scatola cinese di una società di HK anch'essa offshore, entrambe fanno capo ad un soggetto cinese che nessuno conosce e che sembra non avere società o proprietà tali da garantire la copertura degli investimenti.
> 
> ...



Concordo su tutta la linea.
Ma ho un pò di paura che più che delle scatole.... ci sarà da scoperchiare un vaso di pandora.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Maggio 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Lui si riferisce all'area di sua competenza.
> Poi stà alla holding fare chiarezza
> se il cinese dice niente oppure ordina di non dire niente Fassone deve starsene zitto.
> 
> Ripeto: parlate come se Fassone fosse il proprietario del Milan e dabba dare spiegazioni su cose che non sono di sua competenza.



Eh si 

Detto questo, ha molte responsabilità comunque perchè resta uno dei pochi a conoscere la verità su chi diamine sia sto cinese che ha comprato il Milan...


----------



## ibracadabra9 (25 Maggio 2018)

che poi, secondo me, Fassone da come ne parla sul rifinanziamento ne sa poco o meglio ne sa meno di quello che pensiamo noi.
Qua è il cinese che dovrebbe fare chiarezza.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> 'Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto'.
> Chissà cosa avrà voluto dire....



Gli faremo un'offerta che non potrà rifiutare (cit.)


----------



## Teddy (25 Maggio 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Lui si riferisce all'area di sua competenza.
> Poi stà alla holding fare chiarezza
> se il cinese dice niente oppure ordina di non dire niente Fassone deve starsene zitto.
> 
> Ripeto: parlate come se Fassone fosse il proprietario del Milan e dabba dare spiegazioni su cose che non sono di sua competenza.



Un po' semplice spostare le colpe su altri, io ho visto da parte sua tante promesse irrealizzate e su quelle mi baso. Per me questa non è trasparenza.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone in conferenza stampa post CDA:"Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto. I nuovi acquisti? Arriveranno lo stesso, indipendentemente dalla partecipazione o meno all'Europa League. Se l'Uefa dovesse escluderci avremmo un budget leggermente inferiore a disposizione. Ma non sono preoccupato. Aumento di capitale? Circa 40 milioni totali. Sappiamo quali sono i ruoli da coprire. Io ho cercato di essere trasparente e chiaro con i tifosi. La proprietà? E' dispiaciuta, ci aspettavamo il settlement. Le decisioni dellla Uefa sono legate allo scenario futuro della società. Alla potenziale insicurezza. *Rifinanziamento? *La parte più difficile da rifinanziare è quella della holding. Non ci sarà un'accelerata a brevissimo. Il rifinanziamento del debito con Elliott invece è più semplice. Quando ci sarà una schiarita sulla holding sarà abbastanza rapido. *Giocatori e allenatori preoccupati?* No, li ho rassicurati sulla gestione. Il gruppo ha una maturità eccellente. *La decisione della Uefa potrebbe essere appellata. Quindi ci sarà un giudizio a metà giugno, l'altro dopo. Sul mercato non arriveranno altri 10-11 giocatori ma 2-3. Poi vedremo se potremo pagarli 20 milioni di euro in più o in meno*".



.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> 'Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto'.
> Chissà cosa avrà voluto dire....



Pagheranno delle mazzette


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Eh si
> 
> Detto questo, ha molte responsabilità comunque perchè resta uno dei pochi a conoscere la verità su chi diamine sia sto cinese che ha comprato il Milan...



Correggimi se sbaglio :ma fassone spesso non si è occupato di questioni che vanno ben oltre il suo ruolo di Ad?
Se non ricordo male spesso ha tolto lui le castagne dal fuoco alla proprietà , come si è mosso in prima persona per questioni economiche. Lo ricordo ad esempio in giro per l'europa in cerca di investitori. 
Io penso che fassone sia più dentro di quanto possa sembrare e di certo sa più cose di quel che voglia far credere.
Del resto il cinese ha consegnato il suo milan in mano a lui e mirabelli.


----------



## koti (25 Maggio 2018)

Teddy ha scritto:


> Un po' semplice spostare le colpe su altri, io ho visto da parte sua tante promesse irrealizzate e su quelle mi baso. Per me questa non è trasparenza.


Fassone dice quello che il suo datore di lavoro vuole che dica. Mettici chiunque altro al suo posto e vedrai che le cose non cambierebbero.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Maggio 2018)

Teddy ha scritto:


> Un po' semplice spostare le colpe su altri, io ho visto da parte sua tante promesse irrealizzate e su quelle mi baso. Per me questa non è trasparenza.



vabbe alla fine se i cinesi ti dicono che arriverà il mega sponsor e poi ti tirano lo scherzone non è che i soldi non arrivati ce li può mettere di tasca sua fassone. Bisogna dare le colpe a chi le ha, qui dentro le colpe di fassone vanno a mirabelli e quelle del cinese misterioso vanno a fassone.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Correggimi se sbaglio :ma fassone spesso non si è occupato di questioni che vanno ben oltre il suo ruolo di Ad?
> Se non ricordo male spesso ha tolto lui le castagne dal fuoco alla proprietà , come si è mosso in prima persona per questioni economiche. Lo ricordo ad esempio in giro per l'europa in cerca di investitori.
> Io penso che fassone sia più dentro di quanto possa sembrare e di certo sa più cose di quel che voglia far credere.
> Del resto il cinese ha consegnato il suo milan in mano a lui e mirabelli.



Lo penso anche io. Fassone è forse l'unico a conoscere la verità dietro il cinese. Però ovviamente rispetta il suo ruolo e si tiene al di fuori di questioni che non lo riguardano, a me pare normale.


----------



## danjr (25 Maggio 2018)

Che schifo di dichiarazioni, spero ci diano 20 anni di squalifica. Se ne devono andare...


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone in conferenza stampa post CDA:"Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto. I nuovi acquisti? Arriveranno lo stesso, indipendentemente dalla partecipazione o meno all'Europa League. Se l'Uefa dovesse escluderci avremmo un budget leggermente inferiore a disposizione. Ma non sono preoccupato. Aumento di capitale? Circa 40 milioni totali. Sappiamo quali sono i ruoli da coprire. Io ho cercato di essere trasparente e chiaro con i tifosi. La proprietà? E' dispiaciuta, ci aspettavamo il settlement. Le decisioni dellla Uefa sono legate allo scenario futuro della società. Alla potenziale insicurezza. *Rifinanziamento? *La parte più difficile da rifinanziare è quella della holding. Non ci sarà un'accelerata a brevissimo. Il rifinanziamento del debito con Elliott invece è più semplice. Quando ci sarà una schiarita sulla holding sarà abbastanza rapido. *Giocatori e allenatori preoccupati?* No, li ho rassicurati sulla gestione. Il gruppo ha una maturità eccellente. *La decisione della Uefa potrebbe essere appellata. Quindi ci sarà un giudizio a metà giugno, l'altro dopo. Sul mercato non arriveranno altri 10-11 giocatori ma 2-3. Poi vedremo se potremo pagarli 20 milioni di euro in più o in meno*".



.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> 'Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto'.
> Chissà cosa avrà voluto dire....



Penso che si riferisca al fatto che finora sia stato discusso con la UEFA soprattutto il conto economico del Milan e il piano di riento nei parametri gestionali richiesti (il cosiddetto deficit aggregato sui tre anni), mentre alla luce del rifiuto della UEFA adesso debbano concentrarsi sulla holding e la proprietà cinese.

Cosa in effetti anche abbastanza strana, tra i casi passati di settlement non mi pare che ci siano precedenti simili, la discussione è sempre stata attorno all'andamento economico del club non del suo assetto proprietario.


----------



## MasterGorgo (25 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Già, questo è il nocciolo della questione.
> 
> D'altronde la Rossoneri Sports Investments è una holdin offshore senza capitale, scatola cinese di una società di HK anch'essa offshore, entrambe fanno capo ad un soggetto cinese che nessuno conosce e che sembra non avere società o proprietà tali da garantire la copertura degli investimenti.
> 
> ...



Anche io


----------



## Teddy (25 Maggio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> vabbe alla fine se i cinesi ti dicono che arriverà il mega sponsor e poi ti tirano lo scherzone non è che i soldi non arrivati ce li può mettere di tasca sua fassone. Bisogna dare le colpe a chi le ha, qui dentro le colpe di fassone vanno a mirabelli e quelle del cinese misterioso vanno a fassone.



È sempre uno spostare le colpe, buon per voi che vedete in Fassone un manager dalla comunicazione esemplare, ma rimango della mia idea, non mi piace.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone in conferenza stampa post CDA:"Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto. I nuovi acquisti? Arriveranno lo stesso, indipendentemente dalla partecipazione o meno all'Europa League. Se l'Uefa dovesse escluderci avremmo un budget leggermente inferiore a disposizione. Ma non sono preoccupato. Aumento di capitale? Circa 40 milioni totali. Sappiamo quali sono i ruoli da coprire. Io ho cercato di essere trasparente e chiaro con i tifosi. La proprietà? E' dispiaciuta, ci aspettavamo il settlement. Le decisioni dellla Uefa sono legate allo scenario futuro della società. Alla potenziale insicurezza. *Rifinanziamento? *La parte più difficile da rifinanziare è quella della holding. Non ci sarà un'accelerata a brevissimo. Il rifinanziamento del debito con Elliott invece è più semplice. Quando ci sarà una schiarita sulla holding sarà abbastanza rapido. *Giocatori e allenatori preoccupati?* No, li ho rassicurati sulla gestione. Il gruppo ha una maturità eccellente. *La decisione della Uefa potrebbe essere appellata. Quindi ci sarà un giudizio a metà giugno, l'altro dopo. Sul mercato non arriveranno altri 10-11 giocatori ma 2-3. Poi vedremo se potremo pagarli 20 milioni di euro in più o in meno*".



comunque comincio seriamente ad avere paura. Come temevo il grande capo non ha intenzione di mollare il giocattolo. Che cosa abbiano in mente non lo so, ma spero non l'ipotesi peggiore perchè sarebbe un dramma. 
Fassone ha anche fatto capire che di rifinanziamento neanche a parlarne. E' la fine.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Penso che si riferisca al fatto che finora sia stato discusso con la UEFA soprattutto il conto economico del Milan e il piano di riento nei parametri gestionali richiesti (il cosiddetto deficit aggregato sui tre anni), mentre alla luce del rifiuto della UEFA adesso debbano concentrarsi sulla holding e la proprietà cinese.
> 
> Cosa in effetti anche abbastanza strana, tra i casi passati di settlement non mi pare che ci siano precedenti simili, la discussione è sempre stata attorno all'andamento economico del club non del suo assetto proprietario.



Col senno di oggi rileggiti le dichiarazioni di dicembre e fatti la tua idea : la posizione della uefa è chiara da dicembre. Semmai è fassone che come uno scolaro impreparato dribbla le domande e vira su altro.
Alla uefa dei programmi frega zero, vuole chiarezza.
Sei mesi dopo il cinese vuole stare ancora nell'ombra.
Se vogliamo davvero capire se la uefa ce l'ha veramente con noi non è poi cosi complicato : esiste qualche altro club in europa che ragiona come noi?
http://www.milanworld.net/fassone-sul-voluntary-negato-al-milan-vt56345.html
'Secondo me la Uefa dovrebbe venire incontro ai club che vogliono investire. ' -cit di fassone-


----------



## Cantastorie (25 Maggio 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> se ci escludono dall'EL mica si finisce a giocare i campionati regionali.
> fossimo arrivati ottavi che succedeva?



1) non è detto che l'esclusione dalle coppe sia per una sola stagione
2)in ogni caso il danno di immagine sarebbe devastante
3) la cosa avrebbe ripercussioni anche psicologiche sui giocatori attuali
4) saremmo molto meno appetibili (come meta)
Capitando ottavi non avevi i problemi di cui sopra.


----------



## Pit96 (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone in conferenza stampa post CDA:"Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto. I nuovi acquisti? Arriveranno lo stesso, indipendentemente dalla partecipazione o meno all'Europa League. Se l'Uefa dovesse escluderci avremmo un budget leggermente inferiore a disposizione. Ma non sono preoccupato. Aumento di capitale? Circa 40 milioni totali. Sappiamo quali sono i ruoli da coprire. Io ho cercato di essere trasparente e chiaro con i tifosi. La proprietà? E' dispiaciuta, ci aspettavamo il settlement. Le decisioni dellla Uefa sono legate allo scenario futuro della società. Alla potenziale insicurezza. *Rifinanziamento? *La parte più difficile da rifinanziare è quella della holding. Non ci sarà un'accelerata a brevissimo. Il rifinanziamento del debito con Elliott invece è più semplice. Quando ci sarà una schiarita sulla holding sarà abbastanza rapido. *Giocatori e allenatori preoccupati?* No, li ho rassicurati sulla gestione. Il gruppo ha una maturità eccellente. *La decisione della Uefa potrebbe essere appellata. Quindi ci sarà un giudizio a metà giugno, l'altro dopo. Sul mercato non arriveranno altri 10-11 giocatori ma 2-3. Poi vedremo se potremo pagarli 20 milioni di euro in più o in meno*".



Non posso credere che non giocheremo le coppe... 
Brutto colpo se fosse davvero così


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Maggio 2018)

Teddy ha scritto:


> È sempre uno spostare le colpe, buon per voi che vedete in Fassone un manager dalla comunicazione esemplare, ma rimango della mia idea, non mi piace.



chi ha mai detto manager della comunicazione esemplare? Ho detto che non si puo pretendere da fassone cose che non sono in suo potere, cosa vi aspettavate che dopo il cda svelasse "il nome dell'assassino?" Che davanti alle telecamere dicesse allora dietro Li ci sono tizio e caio


----------



## Willy Wonka (25 Maggio 2018)

Bisognava rifinanziare entro il 15 Giugno, non avverrà e saremo esclusi dalle coppe.


----------



## Zenos (25 Maggio 2018)

Perfetto,se va tutto bene siamo nella mer...


----------



## danjr (25 Maggio 2018)

Che schifo..


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Col senno di oggi rileggiti le dichiarazioni di dicembre e fatti la tua idea : la posizione della uefa è chiara da dicembre. Semmai è fassone che come uno scolaro impreparato dribbla le domande e vira su altro.
> Alla uefa dei programmi frega zero, vuole chiarezza.
> Sei mesi dopo il cinese vuole stare ancora nell'ombra.
> Se vogliamo davvero capire se la uefa ce l'ha veramente con noi non è poi cosi complicato : esiste qualche altro club in europa che ragiona come noi?
> ...



Penso che in generale la UEFA intenda contrastare la presenza di fondi speculativi e proprietà offshore nel calcio europeo... e il nostro caso purtroppo è estremo.

Probabile che Fassone abbia cercato di fare il furbo con la UEFA, pensando che di fronte ad un piano economico che facesse contenta la UEFA tutto si risolvesse in una bolla di sapone. Invece la UEFA vuole andare fino in fondo e vedere la faccia del cinese.


----------



## kipstar (25 Maggio 2018)

un milan fuori dalle coppe per sentenza e su fatti coerenti secondo me è almeno preoccupante......non va bene,dai
per quanto riguarda il mercato...dico solo una cosa : reina e strinic non sono parte di quei 3/4.....perchè altrimenti ha ragione.....problemi non ce ne sono proprio.....capisciamme...


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Bisognava rifinanziare entro il 15 Giugno, non avverrà e saremo esclusi dalle coppe.



Unica e ultima soluzione ma sappiamo bene tutti e due che non succederà.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Maggio 2018)

Secondo me si stanno guardando le cose da una prospettiva sbagliata,
l'Uefa non è la Covisoc, cioè il suo compito non è verificare la situazione finanziaria di una società temendo il fallimento,
Il suo compito e garantire che le società non inquinino il mercato europeo e di conseguenza la competitività sportiva, con investimenti spropositati e fuori dalle logiche economiche.
Direi che certamente non è il caso del Milan,
io credo semplicemente che l'Uefa, a differenza delle istituzioni italiane, non voglia farsi prendere in giro e vuole stanare i nomi dei veri proprietari del Milan, quindi ci sia in atto un braccio di ferro.

Io le frasi di Fassone le interpreto anche così, non c'importa se ci escludete, i nomi non ve li sveliamo lo stesso, il presidente è LI, punto 

NB sapendo quanto sia affamata di quattrini anche l'Uefa, dubito molto sull'esclusione, siamo una delle società che garantiscono più incassi anche ai botteghini, subiranno pressioni anche dalle società dei paesi minori,
sicuramente nell'Est è più facile riempire gli stadi col Milan rispetto ad Atalanta o Fiore.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il bello è che c'è chi se la prende con la Uefa...
> 
> E fanno pure gli hashtag....



Però la UEFA prima di infliggerci una pena che ci distruggerebbe la reputazione europea deve fare accuse concrete. Un conto è dire "tifosi del milan siete in mano a un farabutto e lo facciamo per il vostro bene" un altro è dire "vi lasciamo fuori perché noi sospettiamo / non ci fidiamo che questo duri 4 anni". 

"Siamo il Milan" non è una frase che va usata solo per criticare eh...
Il Milan non può essere trattato come la Dinamo Mosca.

Ricordo negli ultimi tempi di Galliani e Silvio ci siamo venduti pure i pulmini eppure non c'erano sti sospetti della UEFA


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Maggio 2018)

2017: Se non finiamo in Champion al primo anno non c'è problema. Se non entrassimo in Champions per due anni di fila inizierei a preoccuparmi

2018: Vogliono escluderci dalle Coppe? Non sono preoccupato.


Programmazione.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Maggio 2018)

ma vattela a pigliare in der cù


----------



## Moffus98 (25 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> L' Uefa non ci deve escludere e lo sa anche lui. E il fatto che risponda cosi con leggerezze mi manda in bestia. Sto perdendo la pazienza pure io .



Menomale Lollo che stai aprendo gli occhi pure tu, questi ci stanno distruggendo. Qua deve cambiare tutto e in fretta.


----------



## Moffus98 (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone in conferenza stampa post CDA:"Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto. I nuovi acquisti? Arriveranno lo stesso, indipendentemente dalla partecipazione o meno all'Europa League. Se l'Uefa dovesse escluderci avremmo un budget leggermente inferiore a disposizione. Ma non sono preoccupato. Aumento di capitale? Circa 40 milioni totali. Sappiamo quali sono i ruoli da coprire. Io ho cercato di essere trasparente e chiaro con i tifosi. La proprietà? E' dispiaciuta, ci aspettavamo il settlement. Le decisioni dellla Uefa sono legate allo scenario futuro della società. Alla potenziale insicurezza. *Rifinanziamento? *La parte più difficile da rifinanziare è quella della holding. Non ci sarà un'accelerata a brevissimo. Il rifinanziamento del debito con Elliott invece è più semplice. Quando ci sarà una schiarita sulla holding sarà abbastanza rapido. *Giocatori e allenatori preoccupati?* No, li ho rassicurati sulla gestione. Il gruppo ha una maturità eccellente. *La decisione della Uefa potrebbe essere appellata. Quindi ci sarà un giudizio a metà giugno, l'altro dopo. Sul mercato non arriveranno altri 10-11 giocatori ma 2-3. Poi vedremo se potremo pagarli 20 milioni di euro in più o in meno*".



Comunque, come ha già detto qualcuno, parla già da escluso dalle coppe. Quindi secondo me già sa che sarà cosi.


----------



## Cantastorie (25 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Però la UEFA prima di infliggerci una pena che ci distruggerebbe la reputazione europea deve fare accuse concrete. Un conto è dire "tifosi del milan siete in mano a un farabutto e lo facciamo per il vostro bene" un altro è dire "vi lasciamo fuori perché noi sospettiamo / non ci fidiamo che questo duri 4 anni".
> 
> "Siamo il Milan" non è una frase che va usata solo per criticare eh...
> Il Milan non può essere trattato come la Dinamo Mosca.
> ...



Le accuse concrete le hanno fatte, basta leggere la sentenza.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Maggio 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> 2017: Se non finiamo in Champion al primo anno non c'è problema. Se non entrassimo in Champions per due anni di fila inizierei a preoccuparmi
> 
> 2018: Vogliono escluderci dalle Coppe? Non sono preoccupato.
> 
> ...



Questo è un bugiardo seriale.


----------



## mark (25 Maggio 2018)

Comunque la colpa di tutto questo è di uno solo e si chiama Silvio Berlusconi!! Ci ha lasciati nella melma con un bilancio e una squadra imbarazzante ed in più ci ha venduto ad un perfetto sconosciuto che non ha nessuna garanzia, solamente perché pagava di più, altro che "amore per il Milan"!! Che qualcuno provi ancora a difendere il nano; per quanto mi riguarda tutti gli anni di vittorie sono stati cancellati (anche perché, detto fra noi, avrà speso molti soldi durante la sua presidenza, ma niente in confronto a quanti ne avrebbe dovuti spendere per avere la stessa pubblicità e fama che si è fatto col Milan)..
Avrebbe potuto vendere almeno alla cordata di Galatioto che era sicuramente più affidabile!!
Ora non ci resta che sperare in Elliott


----------



## Garrincha (25 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> comunque comincio seriamente ad avere paura. Come temevo il grande capo non ha intenzione di mollare il giocattolo. Che cosa abbiano in mente non lo so, ma spero non l'ipotesi peggiore perchè sarebbe un dramma.
> Fassone ha anche fatto capire che di rifinanziamento neanche a parlarne. E' la fine.



Se Li è davvero da solo, se non è un prestanome ma il capo è già alla canna del gas, rifinanziare o soci vorrebbe dire perdere tutto o praticamente tutto, andrà avanti finché qualcosa non glielo impedirà, tanto dal suo punto di vista il fallimento non cambierebbe molto


----------



## Willy Wonka (25 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Questo è un bugiardo seriale.



Per forza ragazzo. Fassone si è trovato a un bivio: dire la verità ed essere licenziato oggi pomeriggio o provare a salvare il salvabile facendosi licenziare tra qualche mese. Ha scelto la seconda. Se voleva dire la verità oggi avremmo sentito: "Signori parliamoci chiaro, stiamo fallendo, Donnarumma, Bonucci, Suso, Romagnoli, Cutrone, Bonaventura sono sul mercato. Rimpiazzarli? Non verrà comprato nessuno." Così facendo non ci sarebbero state più plusvalenze considerevoli e inoltre non avrebbe percepito più il ricco stipendio che prende. Fassone non prende in giro la Uefa, prende in giro noi e buona parte dell'opinione pubblica. La situazione è gravissima.


----------



## davidelynch (25 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Per forza ragazzo. Fassone si è trovato a un bivio: dire la verità ed essere licenziato oggi pomeriggio o provare a salvare il salvabile facendosi licenziare tra qualche mese. Ha scelto la seconda. Se voleva dire la verità oggi avremmo sentito: "Signori parliamoci chiaro, stiamo fallendo, Donnarumma, Bonucci, Suso, Romagnoli, Cutrone, Bonaventura sono sul mercato. Rimpiazzarli? Non verrà comprato nessuno." Così facendo non ci sarebbero state più plusvalenze considerevoli e inoltre non avrebbe percepito più il ricco stipendio che prende. Fassone non prende in giro la Uefa, prende in giro noi e buona parte dell'opinione pubblica. La situazione è gravissima.



Avrebbe dovuto anche aggiungere qualcosa sulla imminente fine del pianeta a mio modo di vedere....


----------



## Lollogras (25 Maggio 2018)

Sono 6 anni che l’immagine del Milan si sta sgretolando... per colpa di una sola persona alla fine...


----------



## Teddy (25 Maggio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> chi ha mai detto manager della comunicazione esemplare? Ho detto che non si puo pretendere da fassone cose che non sono in suo potere, cosa vi aspettavate che dopo il cda svelasse "il nome dell'assassino?" Che davanti alle telecamere dicesse allora dietro Li ci sono tizio e caio


Perché parli al plurale? 
Comunque il mio se noti era un discorso abbastanza generico.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Per forza ragazzo. Fassone si è trovato a un bivio: dire la verità ed essere licenziato oggi pomeriggio o provare a salvare il salvabile facendosi licenziare tra qualche mese. Ha scelto la seconda. Se voleva dire la verità oggi avremmo sentito: *"Signori parliamoci chiaro, stiamo fallendo, Donnarumma, Bonucci, Suso, Romagnoli, Cutrone, Bonaventura sono sul mercato. Rimpiazzarli? Non verrà comprato nessuno."* Così facendo non ci sarebbero state più plusvalenze considerevoli e inoltre non avrebbe percepito più il ricco stipendio che prende. Fassone non prende in giro la Uefa, prende in giro noi e buona parte dell'opinione pubblica. La situazione è gravissima.



Sarebbe codesta la verità secondo te? in base a cosa? 

Giusto per capire.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Maggio 2018)

Teddy ha scritto:


> Perché parli al plurale?
> Comunque il mio se noti era un discorso abbastanza generico.



ripeto, con la situazione ancora in essere mi sembra evidente che le dichiarazione dovessero essere di quel tipo, di certo non mi sarei aspettato dichiarazione rivelatrici, poi diciamocelo chiaramente, abbiamo anche ironizzato all'epoca, ma un tizio che si mette a vedere le partite del milan da un tablet schifoso può spendere quasi un miliardo ? Ci mancava che seguisse il milan attraverso gli streaming pirata su intenet


----------



## Willy Wonka (25 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe codesta la verità secondo te? in base a cosa?
> 
> Giusto per capire.



Perché la UEFA ci darà una stangata con una multa salata e paletti estremamente stringenti sul bilancio, sanabili solo attraverso numerose cessioni illustri, e se non saranno rispettati la squalifica dalle competizioni europee da annuale diventerà pluriennale.


----------



## Albijol (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone in conferenza stampa post CDA:"Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto. I nuovi acquisti? Arriveranno lo stesso, indipendentemente dalla partecipazione o meno all'Europa League. Se l'Uefa dovesse escluderci avremmo un budget leggermente inferiore a disposizione. Ma non sono preoccupato. Aumento di capitale? Circa 40 milioni totali. Sappiamo quali sono i ruoli da coprire. Io ho cercato di essere trasparente e chiaro con i tifosi. La proprietà? E' dispiaciuta, ci aspettavamo il settlement. Le decisioni dellla Uefa sono legate allo scenario futuro della società. Alla potenziale insicurezza. *Rifinanziamento? *La parte più difficile da rifinanziare è quella della holding. Non ci sarà un'accelerata a brevissimo. Il rifinanziamento del debito con Elliott invece è più semplice. Quando ci sarà una schiarita sulla holding sarà abbastanza rapido. *Giocatori e allenatori preoccupati?* No, li ho rassicurati sulla gestione. Il gruppo ha una maturità eccellente. *La decisione della Uefa potrebbe essere appellata. Quindi ci sarà un giudizio a metà giugno, l'altro dopo. Sul mercato non arriveranno altri 10-11 giocatori ma 2-3. Poi vedremo se potremo pagarli 20 milioni di euro in più o in meno*".



chissà chi saranno sti 2-3 giocatori...Reina, Strinic e Sandro ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone in conferenza stampa post CDA:"Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto. I nuovi acquisti? Arriveranno lo stesso, indipendentemente dalla partecipazione o meno all'Europa League. Se l'Uefa dovesse escluderci avremmo un budget leggermente inferiore a disposizione. Ma non sono preoccupato. Aumento di capitale? Circa 40 milioni totali. Sappiamo quali sono i ruoli da coprire. Io ho cercato di essere trasparente e chiaro con i tifosi. La proprietà? E' dispiaciuta, ci aspettavamo il settlement. Le decisioni dellla Uefa sono legate allo scenario futuro della società. Alla potenziale insicurezza. *Rifinanziamento? *La parte più difficile da rifinanziare è quella della holding. Non ci sarà un'accelerata a brevissimo. Il rifinanziamento del debito con Elliott invece è più semplice. Quando ci sarà una schiarita sulla holding sarà abbastanza rapido. *Giocatori e allenatori preoccupati?* No, li ho rassicurati sulla gestione. Il gruppo ha una maturità eccellente. *La decisione della Uefa potrebbe essere appellata. Quindi ci sarà un giudizio a metà giugno, l'altro dopo. Sul mercato non arriveranno altri 10-11 giocatori ma 2-3. Poi vedremo se potremo pagarli 20 milioni di euro in più o in meno*".



Siamo fuori dall'Europa. Mi sembra chiaro. Sottovalutare questo scenario o cercare di rassicurare è tragicomico.

Non che dovesse spararsi alla tempia in diretta TV, ovvio, ma mi pare che ancora non si sia capito a quale danno d'immagine si va incontro. Giocatori come Romagnoli NON resteranno, inutile sperare in chissà cosa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Per forza ragazzo. Fassone si è trovato a un bivio: dire la verità ed essere licenziato oggi pomeriggio o provare a salvare il salvabile facendosi licenziare tra qualche mese. Ha scelto la seconda. Se voleva dire la verità oggi avremmo sentito: "Signori parliamoci chiaro, stiamo fallendo, Donnarumma, Bonucci, Suso, Romagnoli, Cutrone, Bonaventura sono sul mercato. Rimpiazzarli? Non verrà comprato nessuno." Così facendo non ci sarebbero state più plusvalenze considerevoli e inoltre non avrebbe percepito più il ricco stipendio che prende. Fassone non prende in giro la Uefa, prende in giro noi e buona parte dell'opinione pubblica. La situazione è gravissima.



Perfetto.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Siamo fuori dall'Europa. Mi sembra chiaro. Sottovalutare questo scenario o cercare di rassicurare è tragicomico.
> 
> Non che dovesse spararsi alla tempia in diretta TV, ovvio, ma mi pare che ancora non si sia capito a quale danno d'immagine si va incontro. Giocatori come Romagnoli NON resteranno, inutile sperare in chissà cosa.



Alla fine aveva ragione raiola.
Cosa mi tocca dire, pensa tu!!!!!


----------



## luigi61 (25 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Alla fine aveva ragione raiola.
> Cosa mi tocca dire, pensa tu!!!!!


Mica solo Raiola.....e Pallotta dove lo mettiamo e tutto gli altri da P. Maldini a Lippi a Cannavaro etc etc


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Mica solo Raiola.....e Pallotta dove lo mettiamo e tutto gli altri da P. Maldini a Lippi a Cannavaro etc etc



Vabbè ma dar ragione a raiola è il paradosso.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Perché la UEFA ci darà una stangata con una multa salata e paletti estremamente stringenti sul bilancio, sanabili solo attraverso numerose cessioni illustri, e se non saranno rispettati la squalifica dalle competizioni europee da annuale diventerà pluriennale.



Se il futuro è già scritto che senso ha continuare a seguire la baracca?

Aspettiamo con calma l'esito di questa vicenda e poi tiriamo le somme. 
Se ci sanzionano non sarà altro che un SA più stringente, cosa che avevano già preventivato e che non avrebbe comportato cessioni illustri. Dovrebbero solo aggiustare il tiro. 

Tuttavia a questo punto non si può nemmeno escludere l'esclusione dalle coppe, quindi speriamo che capiscano che correre il rischio di perdere tot milioni per accettare un rifinanziamento peggiore (le offerte le hanno già), sarebbe uguale a quello su base pluriennale derivante da un mancato ingresso in EL. Ormai qualcosa devi lasciarla sul tavolo. Per il bene del club, che è la cosa primaria, e che rischia una figura anche peggiore delle luci di Marsiglia.


----------



## Gunnar67 (25 Maggio 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> "Sappiamo quali sono i ruoli da coprire":
> - Presidente
> - AD
> - DS
> ...



Eh eh eh. Sottoscrivo, tranne che per l'allenatore. Rino e' bravo e ha fatto miracoli con quei quattro ciucci che non sanno fare nemmeno gli stop (tranne il mitico Chala).


----------



## diavolo (25 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma dar ragione a raiola è il paradosso.



Pensa se si risveglia pure Forchiello dopo tutti gli insulti che ha preso.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone in conferenza stampa post CDA:"Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto. I nuovi acquisti? Arriveranno lo stesso, indipendentemente dalla partecipazione o meno all'Europa League. Se l'Uefa dovesse escluderci avremmo un budget leggermente inferiore a disposizione. Ma non sono preoccupato. Aumento di capitale? Circa 40 milioni totali. Sappiamo quali sono i ruoli da coprire. Io ho cercato di essere trasparente e chiaro con i tifosi. La proprietà? E' dispiaciuta, ci aspettavamo il settlement. Le decisioni dellla Uefa sono legate allo scenario futuro della società. Alla potenziale insicurezza. *Rifinanziamento? *La parte più difficile da rifinanziare è quella della holding. Non ci sarà un'accelerata a brevissimo. Il rifinanziamento del debito con Elliott invece è più semplice. Quando ci sarà una schiarita sulla holding sarà abbastanza rapido. *Giocatori e allenatori preoccupati?* No, li ho rassicurati sulla gestione. Il gruppo ha una maturità eccellente. *La decisione della Uefa potrebbe essere appellata. Quindi ci sarà un giudizio a metà giugno, l'altro dopo. Sul mercato non arriveranno altri 10-11 giocatori ma 2-3. Poi vedremo se potremo pagarli 20 milioni di euro in più o in meno*".



In ogni caso la Uefa è un'associazione a delinquere. E su questo non ci piove.

Il problema, grosso, è che ci hanno avvertito più volte. Ma noi abbiamo fatto spallucce, ed ecco i risultati. 

Un'esclusione dalle coppe, al limite, sarebbe anche sopportabile, ma a patto di rimediare immediatamente e cedere il Milan a chi è in grado di riportarlo davvero ai suoi livelli.

Sono più di dieci anni che tiriamo a campare. È ora di tornare a fare il Milan. Il tempo sta scadendo. Rischiamo di trasformarci definitivamente in una medio piccola


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> In ogni caso la Uefa è un'associazione a delinquere. E su questo non ci piove.
> 
> Il problema, grosso, è che ci hanno avvertito più volte. Ma noi abbiamo fatto spallucce, ed ecco i risultati.
> 
> ...



.
Tra l'altro ora il famoso progetto pluriennale di Fessone, dove finirà? si sono tanto gonfiati di aver creato la base della squadra alla quale aggiungere i vari tasselli di anno in anno, e mo? come li aggiungono questi tasselli? se venissimo esclusi dalle coppe per più anni, sarebbe la fine sportiva prima che economica del Milan.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Perché la UEFA ci darà una stangata con una multa salata e paletti estremamente stringenti sul bilancio, sanabili solo attraverso numerose cessioni illustri, e se non saranno rispettati la squalifica dalle competizioni europee da annuale diventerà pluriennale.



Vedremo, ma codesto non lo può fare a meno che non punisca allo stesso modo tutte le società che hanno perdite simili alle nostre.

Ci sono tanti precedenti... l'Inter ha avuto un settlement agreement con deficit anche superiori ai nostri e non mi pare che abbia avuto multe salate o paletti insormontabili. La UEFA non può fare figli e figliastri sulle sanzioni.

Casomai potrà fare un ragionamento si principio sulla opacità della nostra proprietà e sull'incertezza del futuro prossimo, e dunque escluderci direttamente dalle manifestazioni, ma non ci può dare una mazzata mentre agli altri fa le carezze!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone in conferenza stampa post CDA:"Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto. I nuovi acquisti? Arriveranno lo stesso, indipendentemente dalla partecipazione o meno all'Europa League. Se l'Uefa dovesse escluderci avremmo un budget leggermente inferiore a disposizione. Ma non sono preoccupato. Aumento di capitale? Circa 40 milioni totali. Sappiamo quali sono i ruoli da coprire. Io ho cercato di essere trasparente e chiaro con i tifosi. La proprietà? E' dispiaciuta, ci aspettavamo il settlement. Le decisioni dellla Uefa sono legate allo scenario futuro della società. Alla potenziale insicurezza. *Rifinanziamento? *La parte più difficile da rifinanziare è quella della holding. Non ci sarà un'accelerata a brevissimo. Il rifinanziamento del debito con Elliott invece è più semplice. Quando ci sarà una schiarita sulla holding sarà abbastanza rapido. *Giocatori e allenatori preoccupati?* No, li ho rassicurati sulla gestione. Il gruppo ha una maturità eccellente. *La decisione della Uefa potrebbe essere appellata. Quindi ci sarà un giudizio a metà giugno, l'altro dopo. Sul mercato non arriveranno altri 10-11 giocatori ma 2-3. Poi vedremo se potremo pagarli 20 milioni di euro in più o in meno*".



Oltre a limitarmi a leggere quello che ha detto oggi, sono andato a vedere anche il video della conferenza di Fassone. Due considerazioni:

-Positive le parole riguardo il mercato, che si fara' e verranno presi i giocatori nei ruoli che servono.

-Meno rassicuranti, per quanto mi riguarda, le parole riguardanti l'Uefa e la sentenza a cui andremo incontro a meta' giugno. Il rifinanziamento e' ancora abbastanza in alto mare e da quello che ho intuito ci presenteremo con piu' dettagli riguardo la proprieta' e il presidente ( " Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto."), cercando di far capire che il Milan per il futuro non rischia niente. Bastera'? Bisogna aspettare la sentenza. Incrociamo le dita.

Comunque ora mi prendo una pausa da tutto' cio'. Gia' la stagione sportiva e' stata abbastanza pesante, se 'sto appresso al fango che la stampa ci tirera' addosso da qui fno all'udienza alla Camera Giudicante, penso che impazzisco.
Appuntamento a meta' giugno e forza Milan!.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> In ogni caso la Uefa è un'associazione a delinquere. E su questo non ci piove.
> 
> Il problema, grosso, è che ci hanno avvertito più volte. Ma noi abbiamo fatto spallucce, ed ecco i risultati.
> 
> ...



Io penso che la uefa tenga per i poteri forti e consolidati e già mal sopporti realtà come city e psg che stanno alterando gli equilibri prestabiliti.
Solo che il psg ha una proprietà (in realtà ha uno stato ) identificabile e ha i soldi, talmente tanti soldi da poter raggirare ogni legge o paletto imposto.
Il modo e le cifre coi quali hanno preso neymar è più di un trasferimento, è una sfida al sistema.
Questi sono capaci di prendere un giocatore e dire che lo hanno preso col budget a disposizione per le borracce. Ma del resto quando si hanno i soldi è cosi.
Noi purtroppo per come siamo strutturati a livello di proprietà siamo vulnerabili ma fa male sapere che si debba pagare anche per il psg di turno.
Il calcio andrebbe organizzato e gestito come si fa per la nba se realmente si mira a creare, produrre e vendere spettacolo.
La mafia spagnola ha stufato tutti.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io penso che la uefa tenga per i poteri forti e consolidati e già mal sopporti realtà come city e psg che stanno alterando gli equilibri prestabiliti.
> Solo che il psg ha una proprietà (in realtà ha uno stato ) identificabile e ha i soldi, talmente tanti soldi da poter raggirare ogni legge o paletto imposto.
> Il modo e le cifre coi quali hanno preso neymar è più di un trasferimento, è una sfida al sistema.
> Questi sono capaci di prendere un giocatore e dire che lo hanno preso col budget a disposizione per le borracce. Ma del resto quando si hanno i soldi è cosi.
> ...



In realtà la UEFA sta lavorando ad un corpo di norme nuove per il FPF proprio per limitare società come il PSG.

Anzi, sono curioso di vedere cosa accadrà a loro perchè sono in attesa del verdetto per il settlement agreement.

Ci darà un'idea in effetti della serietà della UEFA.


----------



## Willy Wonka (25 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vedremo, ma codesto non lo può fare a meno che non punisca allo stesso modo tutte le società che hanno perdite simili alle nostre.
> 
> Ci sono tanti precedenti... l'Inter ha avuto un settlement agreement con deficit anche superiori ai nostri e non mi pare che abbia avuto multe salate o paletti insormontabili. La UEFA non può fare figli e figliastri sulle sanzioni.
> 
> Casomai potrà fare un ragionamento si principio sulla opacità della nostra proprietà e sull'incertezza del futuro prossimo, e dunque escluderci direttamente dalle manifestazioni, ma non ci può dare una mazzata mentre agli altri fa le carezze!



Al Milan il settlement è stato rifiutato. Non possiamo fare più paragoni con l'Inter, ci saranno precise sanzioni senza alcun tipo di beneficio previsto invece nel caso del settlement (ad esempio dilazioni sulla sanzione pecuniaria o condizioni sospensive).


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> In realtà la UEFA sta lavorando ad un corpo di norme nuove per il FPF proprio per limitare società come il PSG.
> 
> Anzi, sono curioso di vedere cosa accadrà a loro perchè sono in attesa del verdetto per il settlement agreement.
> 
> Ci darà un'idea in effetti della serietà della UEFA.



Guarda, in tutta franchezza, dubito ci sia un modo per arginare le spese.
Chi ha i soldi li spende e fa anche comodo ad altri che siano spesi.
Si dopa il mercato? E' la vita.
Berlusconi in questo non fu un predecessore? Avevamo i migliori giocatori del mondo e rubavamo agli altri pure le riserve.
Quel papin in panchina era uno schiaffo alla miseria.
Alla fine il psg spenderà e lo farà deridendo ogni regola.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Al Milan il settlement è stato rifiutato. Non possiamo fare più paragoni con l'Inter, ci saranno precise sanzioni senza alcun tipo di beneficio previsto invece nel caso del settlement (ad esempio dilazioni sulla sanzione pecuniaria o condizioni sospensive).



Non resta che aspettare qualche settimana e vedremo.

Resto dell'idea che la UEFA non possa fare figli e figliastri impunemente e in modo così palese. Per me può escluderci dalle competizioni, certo, ma non ci può dare sanzioni economiche sproporzionate rispetto alle altre società.


----------



## Aron (25 Maggio 2018)

Si stanno gettando le maschere, e l'incompetenza di Fassone viene prepotentemente alla luce.
E' una conferenza stampa per cui è difficile trovare parole.

Se ripenso a coloro che un anno fa parlavano di dilettanti allo sbaraglio e se la ridevano mentre dicevano "non sapete quel che v'aspetta"...


----------



## Jazzy R&B (25 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> "Non sono preoccupato."
> 
> Ok finita.



Anche perchè tu hai mai sentito questo personaggio dire "Sì, sono preoccupato"? o anche solo un più soft "Il futuro a breve sarà abbastanza problematico"? MAI! A sentirlo va sempre tutto bene, non c'è nessun problema, l'esclusione dall'Europa non è niente di che, ecc...il Titanic affonda, e Fassone è li tranquillo a far suonare l'orchestra


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Maggio 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Le accuse concrete le hanno fatte, basta leggere la sentenza.



Quale sentenza? È un rinvio a giudizio. Su base di sospetti loro non secondo i parametri applicati per il resto del mondo


----------



## Pitermilanista (25 Maggio 2018)

Facendo passare una probabile esclusione dalle coppe europee come un fatto da nulla (mentre invece rappresenterebbe una delle macchie più gravi nella storia del calcio italiano a livello di club) e intorbidendo le acque accennando a fantomatici acquisti, questo emerito idiota è passato dal cialtronesco al delinquenziale. Si meriterebbe una mazzata sui denti, altro che licenziamento.

Sono sempre più convinto sia stato assunto da chi ben sappiamo per far ciò che sta facendo, ovvero affossare il Milan fino ai minimi termini in funzione del ben noto epilogo. Perché nemmeno un ********* con quoziente intellettivo inferiore a 50 sarebbe riuscito a mettere insieme in un anno le castronerie di questo clown. Condite per di più da una serie infinita di menzogne col sorriso sulla bocca e il tono mellifluo, nello stile di chi lo ha cooptato.

Mi vergogno, tutto questo è molto, molto peggio della serie B.


----------



## Aron (25 Maggio 2018)

Sempre più concreta l'ipotesi di mandare il Milan al macero per prenderlo a basso prezzo. Ovviamente è prevedibile chi lo prenderà.


----------



## Jino (25 Maggio 2018)

Ma perchè diavolo deve andare avanti a balle?! Questo qui o racconta un sacco di balle oppure è un bambino che non si rende conto della gravità della situazione.


----------



## luis4 (25 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sempre più concreta l'ipotesi di mandare il Milan al macero per prenderlo a basso prezzo. Ovviamente è prevedibile chi lo prenderà.



a 400 milioni rientrano prepotentemente gancikoff e galatioto.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone in conferenza stampa post CDA:"Uefa? Stiamo studiando delle cose, pensavamo non fossero utili. Ora lavoriamo su cose diverse. Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che non abbiamo proposto. I nuovi acquisti? Arriveranno lo stesso, indipendentemente dalla partecipazione o meno all'Europa League. Se l'Uefa dovesse escluderci avremmo un budget leggermente inferiore a disposizione. Ma non sono preoccupato. Aumento di capitale? Circa 40 milioni totali. Sappiamo quali sono i ruoli da coprire. Io ho cercato di essere trasparente e chiaro con i tifosi. La proprietà? E' dispiaciuta, ci aspettavamo il settlement. Le decisioni dellla Uefa sono legate allo scenario futuro della società. Alla potenziale insicurezza. *Rifinanziamento? *La parte più difficile da rifinanziare è quella della holding. Non ci sarà un'accelerata a brevissimo. Il rifinanziamento del debito con Elliott invece è più semplice. Quando ci sarà una schiarita sulla holding sarà abbastanza rapido. *Giocatori e allenatori preoccupati?* No, li ho rassicurati sulla gestione. Il gruppo ha una maturità eccellente. *La decisione della Uefa potrebbe essere appellata. Quindi ci sarà un giudizio a metà giugno, l'altro dopo. Sul mercato non arriveranno altri 10-11 giocatori ma 2-3. Poi vedremo se potremo pagarli 20 milioni di euro in più o in meno*".



"Che chiarezza, che trasparenza, sempre un piacere da leggere ed ascoltare" 

Praticamente l'unica cosa "positiva" è che il rifinanziamento precipitoso a tassi sanguinosi non ci sarà, il resto un disastro.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sempre più concreta l'ipotesi di mandare il Milan al macero per prenderlo a basso prezzo. Ovviamente è prevedibile chi lo prenderà.



Il piano è già disegnato... Uscirà fuori una clausola che Berlusconi avrà diritto di recompera... Quindi con 400 milioni si ricompra il Milan. Sommossa popolare dei tifosi.. E a quel punto il presidente Silvio, dopo un anno di sofferenza, mettendosi la mano sul cuore per non deludere i suoi tifosi, dovrà a malincuore vendere il suo amato club ad un personaggio molto ricco e potente........... Alla modica cifra di 600 milioni. Happy end  ottenendo soldi freschi e puliti come non mai


----------



## Jazzy R&B (25 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ha detto in pratica che ci escluderanno dalla EL e non faremo nulla per impedirlo



E cosa dovrebbero fare, di grazia, per impedirlo? Fare la guerra all'UEFA a suon di carte bollate e reclami, rischiando di incancrenire ancora di più i rapporti, già sfilacciati, che abbiamo con l'UEFA stessa?Non è per fare polemica, ma tu cosa proporresti in concreto per impedire la quasi certa esclusione dalle coppe, sperando oltretutto che la diaspora duri solo un anno? Perchè il solo dire "Non ci difendiamo" fa fine e non impegna, certo: però poi, scendendo nel concreto, come cavolo possiamo fare a difenderci, se l'UEFA ci ha bocciati per l'indimostrabilità della continuità aziendale?


----------



## ibracadabra9 (25 Maggio 2018)

Comunque guardando il video alcune cose s intendono in maniera diversa rispetto che a leggerle.

Ad esempio quando dice "avevamo studiato una cosa, ora ne studiamo un'altra" prende un'altro significato. 
Loro si aspettavano che la uefa si esprimesse solo sui conti e non sul proprietario, visto che non è mai accaduta una cosa simile.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Maggio 2018)

> _Ha detto in pratica che ci escluderanno dalla EL e non faremo nulla per impedirlo_





Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> E cosa dovrebbero fare, di grazia, per impedirlo? Fare la guerra all'UEFA a suon di carte bollate e reclami, rischiando di incancrenire ancora di più i rapporti, già sfilacciati, che abbiamo con l'UEFA stessa?Non è per fare polemica, ma tu cosa proporresti in concreto per impedire la quasi certa esclusione dalle coppe, sperando oltretutto che la diaspora duri solo un anno? Perchè il solo dire "Non ci difendiamo" fa fine e non impegna, certo: però poi, scendendo nel concreto, come cavolo possiamo fare a difenderci, se l'UEFA ci ha bocciati per l'indimostrabilità della continuità aziendale?



Calma ho solo tradotto quello che ha detto lui mica ho commentato


----------



## Aron (25 Maggio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> a 400 milioni rientrano prepotentemente gancikoff e galatioto.



Ma magari

Il punto è che Elliott è un intermediario attraverso cui ha operato un soggetto. Questo soggetto è pronto a rilevare il Milan una volta fatto fuori Yonghong Li, ed è colui che manovra i fili. 
Elliott non fa l'interesse del Milan. Fa l'interesse di questo soggetto, e se costui è disposto a far sprofondare il Milan per prenderlo a prezzi relativamente bassissimi, allora questo è quello che inevitabilmente accadrà.


----------



## Garrincha (25 Maggio 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Comunque guardando il video alcune cose s intendono in maniera diversa rispetto che a leggerle.
> 
> Ad esempio quando dice "avevamo studiato una cosa, ora ne studiamo un'altra" prende un'altro significato.
> Loro si aspettavano che la uefa si esprimesse solo sui conti e non sul proprietario, visto che non è mai accaduta una cosa simile.



Perché non c'è mai stato un presidente/proprietà fantasma senza beni propri


----------



## Goro (25 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ma magari
> 
> Il punto è che Elliott è un intermediario attraverso cui ha operato un soggetto. Questo soggetto è pronto a rilevare il Milan una volta fatto fuori Yonghong Li, ed è colui che manovra i fili.
> Elliott non fa l'interesse del Milan. Fa l'interesse di questo soggetto, e se costui è disposto a far sprofondare il Milan per prenderlo a prezzi relativamente bassissimi, allora questo è quello che inevitabilmente accadrà.



Quindi la continuità aziendale è garantita e si fa un processo alle intenzioni


----------



## mabadi (25 Maggio 2018)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> E cosa dovrebbero fare, di grazia, per impedirlo? Fare la guerra all'UEFA a suon di carte bollate e reclami, rischiando di incancrenire ancora di più i rapporti, già sfilacciati, che abbiamo con l'UEFA stessa?Non è per fare polemica, ma tu cosa proporresti in concreto per impedire la quasi certa esclusione dalle coppe, sperando oltretutto che la diaspora duri solo un anno? Perchè il solo dire "Non ci difendiamo" fa fine e non impegna, certo: però poi, scendendo nel concreto, come cavolo possiamo fare a difenderci, se l'UEFA ci ha bocciati per l'indimostrabilità della continuità aziendale?



Che hai da perdere?
Ti escludono dalle coppe a differenza di quanto hanno fatto con altri, 
ti mandano un arbitro indegno che si inventa un rigore e magari lo promuovono pure, 
non mettono il VAR per motivi non noti, ma facilmente ipotizzabili.
non ti accettano nè il V.A. nè il S.a. che hanno concesso a cani e porci a seguito di violazioni bene più gravi delle nostre;

Inoltre la pena che ci stanno infliggendo non è in alcun modo proporzionata alla pretesa violazione, violando in tal modo qualsivoglia principio di diritto esistente pure nel Burundi, ma è apparentemente legata ad un sospetto una previsione per il futuro che si basa sul nulla.
Non tuteli un Club.
In questo modo lo distruggi per farlo comprare a 2 lire a qualcuno o, altra ipotesi, lo elimini in modo da evitare concorrenza agli amici.


Io farei una guerra a 360° ed in tutte le sedi:
Guerra Mediatica;
Guerra con i Tifosi;
Guerra nei Tribunali d'Italia, D'Europa e del Mondo.

E gli lancio anche una bella saetta ..........


----------



## ibracadabra9 (25 Maggio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Perché non c'è mai stato un presidente/proprietà fantasma senza beni propri



l'uefa una processo alle intenzioni non lo ho mai fatto.


----------



## luis4 (25 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ma magari
> 
> Il punto è che Elliott è un intermediario attraverso cui ha operato un soggetto. Questo soggetto è pronto a rilevare il Milan una volta fatto fuori Yonghong Li, ed è colui che manovra i fili.
> Elliott non fa l'interesse del Milan. Fa l'interesse di questo soggetto, e se costui è disposto a far sprofondare il Milan per prenderlo a prezzi relativamente bassissimi, allora questo è quello che inevitabilmente accadrà.



non credo proprio tenuto conto che questo soggetto è un ultraottantenne che fatica ad intendere e volere e a gestire i suoi figli che ormai stanno prendendo sempre piu potere sulla cassaforte di famiglia e per nulla interessati ad ereditare una squadra di calcio che brucia 80 milioni secchi all'anno.


----------



## Theochedeo (25 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ma magari
> 
> Il punto è che Elliott è un intermediario attraverso cui ha operato un soggetto. Questo soggetto è pronto a rilevare il Milan una volta fatto fuori Yonghong Li, ed è colui che manovra i fili.
> Elliott non fa l'interesse del Milan. Fa l'interesse di questo soggetto, e se costui è disposto a far sprofondare il Milan per prenderlo a prezzi relativamente bassissimi, allora questo è quello che inevitabilmente accadrà.



Tempistiche?


----------



## Aron (25 Maggio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> non credo proprio tenuto conto che questo soggetto è un ultraottantenne che fatica ad intendere e volere e a gestire i suoi figli che ormai stanno prendendo sempre piu potere sulla cassaforte di famiglia e per nulla interessati ad ereditare una squadra di calcio che brucia 80 milioni secchi all'anno.



Interpretare la logica di questo soggetto è inutile. Si può solo prendere atto delle sue azioni.


----------



## Aron (25 Maggio 2018)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Tempistiche?



Lo spartiacque è la sentenza definitiva dell'UEFA


----------



## luis4 (25 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Interpretare la logica di questo soggetto è inutile. Si può solo prendere atto delle sue azioni.



stiamo parlando del nulla non c'è nessuna clausola che permetta il riacquisto ci sarà semplicemente un asta in lussemburgo dove gli interessati presentaranno le offerte se ci sarà anche quella di mister b ne prenderemo atto noi e tutta italia di quanto sia ridicolo oltre ogni limite. La tua teoria potrebbe esistere se nessuno si presentasse e allora arriva il cavaliere bianco per salvare la baracca ma il prezzo di 400 milioni è troppo ghiotto per non attrarre diversi soggetti.


----------



## PoloNegativo (25 Maggio 2018)

Non capisco tutto questo agitamento. La non partecipazione all’EL in sé non sarebbe un dramma e l’eventuale danno di immagine non sarebbe così grande da giustificare questa agitazione (non ci stanno mica squalificando per doping).

Fassone poi ha semplicemente detto che, nel caso in cui la uefa decidesse di escluderci (e lui non crede), si potrebbe fare ricorso. È tranquillo perché non crede nella decisione della uefa di escluderci, che aggiunto al fatto di un eventuale ricorso (che magari sa che vincerebbe per certi motivi, oppure no, ma non lo sappiamo), rende per lui minime le probabilità di un’ effettiva esclusione.
Molti altri AD al posto di Fassone non avrebbero neanche nominato la possibilità dell’esclusione, in una conferenza come questa, ma a quanto pare questo è uno di quei casi in cui la trasparenza non paga, e i tifosi, a cui tanto piace la trasparenza, preferiscono la menzogna. Oppure, più semplicemente, i tifosi diventano incoerenti con se stessi pur di criticare chi, giusto o sbagliato che sia, non gli va a genio. Nulla di nuovo, insomma.


----------



## Aron (25 Maggio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> stiamo parlando del nulla non c'è nessuna clausola che permetta il riacquisto ci sarà semplicemente un asta in lussemburgo dove gli interessati presentaranno le offerte se ci sarà anche quella di mister b ne prenderemo atto noi e tutta italia di quanto sia ridicolo oltre ogni limite. La tua teoria potrebbe esistere se nessuno si presentasse e allora arriva il cavaliere bianco per salvare la baracca ma il prezzo di 400 milioni è troppo ghiotto per non attrarre diversi soggetti.



Questa storia dell'asta è un'altra leggenda, pur con un fondo di verità.

Essendo Elliott un intermediario ed essendo i soldi messi da Elliott nel Milan appartenenti a un altro soggetto, quest'ultimo non permetterà che il club vada a qualcun altro. O se lo prende direttamente oppure organizzano un'asta farlocca, ma il Milan finisce comunque a lui.
L'alternativa è che questo soggetto decida di defilarsi e di lasciare campo libero ad altri acquirenti. In questo caso sì che ci potrebbe essere un'asta reale.

Dalle parole di Fassone di oggi si evince purtroppo che sono disposti a portare il Milan sull'orlo del baratro prima di passare la mano al nuovo proprietario.


----------



## luis4 (25 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Questa storia dell'asta è un'altra leggenda, pur con un fondo di verità.
> 
> Essendo Elliott un intermediario ed essendo i soldi messi da Elliott nel Milan appartenenti a un altro soggetto, quest'ultimo non permetterà che il club vada a qualcun altro. O se lo prende direttamente oppure organizzano un'asta farlocca, ma il Milan finisce comunque a lui.
> L'alternativa è che questo soggetto decida di defilarsi e di lasciare campo libero ad altri acquirenti. In questo caso sì che ci potrebbe essere un'asta reale.
> ...



Non so perchè tu abbia queste strane fantasie ma come detto da scaroni ci sarà un asta e la quota di vendita eccedente dei 300 milioni+interessi dovranno andare a mister li come da contratto firmato da quest'ultimo con elliot. Poi se credi che sia mister li che tutto il cda cinese siano a libro paga di mister b e che quest'ultimo si sia comprato il milan da solo con 400 milioni di fondi neri all'estero libero di pensarlo ma siamo in un mondo di fantasie talmente oscuro che rasenta la follia pura.


----------



## Djici (25 Maggio 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> l'uefa una processo alle intenzioni non lo ho mai fatto.



Stai facendo confusione tra causa ed effetto.
La causa e la nostra proprieta fantasma.
L'effetto e il processo alle intenzioni.

Tu continui a ripetere che l'Uefa non ha mai fatto un processo alle intenzioni... beh per forza, visto che non ha mai avuto a che fare con una proprieta fantasma.
Se ci fosse stato un altro club nelle nostre stesse condizioni, avrebbe fatto uguale.


----------



## Aron (25 Maggio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> Non so perchè tu abbia queste strane fantasie ma come detto da scaroni ci sarà un asta e la quota di vendita eccedente dei 300 milioni+interessi dovranno andare a mister li come da contratto firmato da quest'ultimo con elliot. Poi se credi che sia mister li che tutto il cda cinese siano a libro paga di mister b e che quest'ultimo si sia comprato il milan da solo con 400 milioni di fondi neri all'estero libero di pensarlo ma siamo in un mondo di fantasie talmente oscuro che rasenta la follia pura.



Yonghong Li di questo passo si renderà irreperibile, altro che 300 milioni.


----------



## jacky (25 Maggio 2018)

Semplicemente pessimo, conferenza agghiacciante con Pellegatti a fargli da braccio destro.

Ci stanno sbattendo fuori dalle Coppe, ci stanno schernendo (giustamente) davanti al mondo intero e se ne esce con queste parole???

Fuori immediatamente, c'è poco da commentare...


----------



## Aron (25 Maggio 2018)

e anche La Scala ha preso la scialuppa di salvataggio


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Maggio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Semplicemente pessimo, conferenza agghiacciante con Pellegatti a fargli da braccio destro.
> 
> Ci stanno sbattendo fuori dalle Coppe, ci stanno schernendo (giustamente) davanti al mondo intero e se ne esce con queste parole???
> 
> Fuori immediatamente, c'è poco da commentare...



Sono quelli soddisfatti del sesto posto dopo tutti quei soldi spesi e dopo aver visto l'Inter andarci con due spicci. Cosa ti aspetti da questi?


----------



## Cantastorie (25 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Quale sentenza? È un rinvio a giudizio. Su base di sospetti loro non secondo i parametri applicati per il resto del mondo



Guarda che tra le varie scrivono che il fatto che non si sia ancora rifinanziato un debituccio da nulla che scade ad ottobre è un problema non secondario.


----------



## jacky (25 Maggio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Sono quelli soddisfatti del sesto posto dopo tutti quei soldi spesi e dopo aver visto l'Inter andarci con due spicci. Cosa ti aspetti da questi?



Per me va bene tutto, vanno bene anche i tifosi che hanno 19 fette di salame, 8 di prosciutto e 4 di mortadella davanti agli occhi.

Ma non chiamatelo MILAN però, ci vuole rispetto, almeno un minimo di rispetto.

Ci sono ormai troppi tifosi da tastiera che pur di difendersi da juventini, interisti etc... hanno perso totalmente il controllo con la realtà. Ma mi domando, questo significa essere tifosi? O essere avvocati di cause perse? Dovrebbero domandarselo loro perché in base alla persona che parla hanno un reazione e non in base alle cose che vengono dette.

E purtroppo sono tantissimi i tifosi che ormai ragionano così. Gli stessi tifosi, se queste cose stessero avvenendo all'Inter, direbbero tutt'altro.

Io conosco una persona che è abbastanza vicino a questa gentaglia e mi dice continuamente che c'è da mettersi le mani nei capelli con questi qua.


----------



## uolfetto (25 Maggio 2018)

cioè non è preoccupato se rimaniamo fuori dalle coppe? con l'enorme danno di immagine che ne deriverebbe? inoltre nessuno sviluppo sul rifinanziamento. sono parecchio deluso.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Maggio 2018)

A parte che in caso fosse esclusione dalle coppe sarebbe per un solo anno, visto che poi ad Ottobre in un modo o nell'altro la situazione si deve stabilizzare. Ma il danno sarebbe di immagine, perchè dal punto di vista economico la EL quest'anno mettendoci tutto dentro ha portato 18 milioni di euro. Cioè il Milan con le amichevoli estive punta ad incassarne circa 9. Quando Fassone dice faremo mercato ma dovremmo spendere un po meno di quando pensava, significa proprio che dalla cifra che avevano in mente dovranno togliere questi 18 milioni, che trattando sul prezzo per 3-4 giocatori significa togliere 5 milioni sulla cifra richiesta. Non mi pare sta grande tragedia sinceramente. 

Ripeto che il danno sarebbe più che altro di immagine.


----------



## PoloNegativo (25 Maggio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> A parte che in caso fosse esclusione dalle coppe sarebbe per un solo anno, visto che poi ad Ottobre in un modo o nell'altro la situazione si deve stabilizzare. Ma il danno sarebbe di immagine, perchè dal punto di vista economico la EL quest'anno mettendoci tutto dentro ha portato 18 milioni di euro. Cioè il Milan con le amichevoli estive punta ad incassarne circa 9. Quando Fassone dice faremo mercato ma dovremmo spendere un po meno di quando pensava, significa proprio che dalla cifra che avevano in mente dovranno togliere questi 18 milioni, che trattando sul prezzo per 3-4 giocatori significa togliere 5 milioni sulla cifra richiesta. Non mi pare sta grande tragedia sinceramente.
> 
> Ripeto che il danno sarebbe più che altro di immagine.


Il danno di immagine dipende più dal motivo della punizione che dalla punizione stessa. Essere squalificati per quello che è il nostro caso a me non imbarazza assolutamente. Non è mica doping o altri atteggiamenti poco sportivi o morali. I blocchi del mercato passati di Barca e Real non mi pare abbiano danneggiato in modo rilevante la loro immagine.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Maggio 2018)

Kastighos ha scritto:


> Il danno di immagine dipende più dal motivo della punizione che dalla punizione stessa. Essere squalificati per quello che è il nostro caso a me non imbarazza assolutamente. Non è mica doping o altri atteggiamenti poco sportivi o morali. I blocchi del mercato passati di Barca e Real non mi pare abbiano danneggiato in modo rilevante la loro immagine.



Il problema è che noi non siamo Barcellona e Real, e navighiamo in acque pericoloso da un po di anni. Si alimenterebbero gli avvoltoi che non aspettano altro per sparare su un cinese che già non lo conosce nemmeno la madre. Le voci sul Milan acquistato da uno sconosciuto che lo porterà al fallimento si inizierebbero a fare insistenti, anche se poi magari non è la realtà. Per Barcellona e Real che intanto che avevano il blocco continuavano a vincere è tutto più facile.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Maggio 2018)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Guarda che tra le varie scrivono che il fatto che non si sia ancora rifinanziato un debituccio da nulla che scade ad ottobre è un problema non secondario.



Se ho un debito che scade ad ottobre ho tutto il diritto di pagarlo il 30 settembre


----------



## PoloNegativo (25 Maggio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che noi non siamo Barcellona e Real, e navighiamo in acque pericoloso da un po di anni. Si alimenterebbero gli avvoltoi che non aspettano altro per sparare su un cinese che già non lo conosce nemmeno la madre. Le voci sul Milan acquistato da uno sconosciuto che lo porterà al fallimento si inizierebbero a fare insistenti, anche se poi magari non è la realtà. Per Barcellona e Real che intanto che avevano il blocco continuavano a vincere è tutto più facile.


Diciamocelo: non è che si andrebbe tanto lontano da quello che sarebbe successo senza esclusione: i giornali sfrutteranno il momento per dire che siamo messi male, cosa che hanno fatto finora e avrebbero continuato a fare, magari con meno intensità di quella che ci attende in caso di esclusione, ma comunque nulla di fuori dagli schemi che merita particolare attenzione.
Io nemmeno lo considererei come danno d’immagine una cosa del genere, e leggere commenti che gridano al danno d’immagine *enorme* mi pare esagerato. Il danno di immagine che deriva dalla non partecipazione in sé all’europa league sarebbe più rilevante del danno di immagine proveniente dall’essere stati “squalificati”. E questo dice tutto, soprattutto per tutti quegli utenti che snobbavano l’Europa League o che addirittura preferivano non andarci, e che adesso gridano al danno di immagine enorme. Ovviamente non c’è ragione di causa, lo si fa solo per screditare quello che (non) ha detto Fassone in conferenza.


----------



## PoloNegativo (25 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Se ho un debito che scade ad ottobre ho tutto il diritto di pagarlo il 30 settembre



Non solo: per l’inflazione generale a cui tendiamo, anno dopo anno, converrebbe sempre pagare i debiti il più tardi possibile, visto che i 10 euro di oggi valgono più dei 10 euro di domani.


----------



## Cantastorie (25 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Se ho un debito che scade ad ottobre ho tutto il diritto di pagarlo il 30 settembre



Capirai che qui la questione è leggermente diversa, perché in caso il debito non venisse saldato il Milan finirebbe all'asta e non ci finirebbe tra tre anni (tempo di monitoraggio classico di un SA) ma tra poco più di 4 mesi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Maggio 2018)

E' la prima volta che non mi convince Fassone ai microfoni


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2018)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> "Tratteremo argomenti nuovi che pensavamo non fossero utili" secondo voi?



"Lì è un uomo fortunatissimo e sta giocando con regolarità a tutte le lotterie al mondo, contiamo di recuperare almeno due vincite milionarie e saldare la posizione della holding"


----------

